# For those with Afro-(curly/coily)textured hair



## LOVECHIC (Oct 27, 2005)

*Just thought I'd start a thread to discuss our hair issues. What products are you Ladies currently using, what's your hair regimens, and do you have any hair woes???*

*current products: ( I rotate my products weekly)*

*Aveda Shampure shampoo*

*Neutrogena Anti-residue Shampoo*

*Cream of Nature Shampoo*

*Deep Brillance Shampoo*

*I use Dominican Conditioners*

*Moisturizing hair gel to smooth my hair*

*Paul Mitchells -The Detangeling conditioner*

*Neutrogena Triple moisture shining hair serum*

*My regimen is to wash/Deep condition my hair every 2 to 3 days.*

*I try to limit applying heat to my hair. I usually air dry or sit under my hooded dryer. I use my ceramic flat Iron about every 3 months, cause I never wear my hair down. It's too time-consuming.*

*My hair woes are that my hair is sooo fragile, so I really do have to treat it like an antique piece of lace at all times.*


----------



## LOVECHIC (Oct 27, 2005)

*Okay, Devin. I'm expecting you to post first here! LOL! Get your bootay in here, girl!




*


----------



## devinjhans (Oct 27, 2005)

I am currently using *Pantene Pro V for women of Color*. I really like the way it makes my hair soft. My beautician uses *Dudley's* which is professional and she perms with Design(i think?). I use *Sulfur 8 medicated dandruff shampoo* and I grease my scalp with *Dudley's hair grease*. I try to do a deep condition with *Dudley's or Pantene Pro V conditioner* once a week. Or I use *Dudley's DRC 28* repair for my breakage. I have dandruff and some breakage in the front from coloring so this routine seems to be helping and I am letting the color grow out.


----------



## devinjhans (Oct 27, 2005)

How did you know? I was posting b-4 you could post this LOL!





Originally Posted by *LOVECHIC* *Okay, Devin. I'm expecting you to post first here! LOL! Get your bootay in here, girl!



*


----------



## LOVECHIC (Oct 27, 2005)

Originally Posted by *devinjhans* I am currently using Pantene Pro V for women of Color. I really like the way it makes my hair soft. My beautician uses Dudley's which is professional and she perms with Design(i think?). I use Sulfur 8 medicated dandruff shampoo and I grease my scalp with Dudley's hair grease. I try to do a deep condition with Dudley's or Pantene Pro V conditioner once a week. Or I use Dudley's DRC 28 repair for my breakage. I have dandruff and some breakage in the front from coloring so this routine seems to be helping and I am letting the color grow out.



*Yeah, Dudley has been a salon favorite for years. Coloring and relaxing can be a disaster sometimes. I'm giving my hair a Looong break from regular relaxing. I might have one done in December (a MILD one only). I dunno yet. Right now, I'm loving the volume and texture my hair has without all the excessive chemicals. Do you have a hair length goal?*


----------



## LOVECHIC (Oct 27, 2005)

Originally Posted by *devinjhans* How did you know? I was posting b-4 you could post this LOL!



*See, already...we got that sistah-vibe! LOL!*


----------



## devinjhans (Oct 27, 2005)

Yeah I do. It was bra length once before then I cut it b/c I got bored. Now I'm trying to get it back to that length again. I normally get twist or braids. My hair is really thick already and I get perms about once every 6-8 weeks.

Originally Posted by *LOVECHIC* *Yeah, Dudley has been a salon favorite for years. Coloring and relaxing can be a disaster sometimes. I'm giving my hair a Looong break from regular relaxing. I might have one done in December (a MILD one only). I dunno yet. Right now, I'm loving the volume and texture my hair has without all the excessive chemicals. Do you have a hair length goal?*


----------



## LOVECHIC (Oct 27, 2005)

Originally Posted by *devinjhans* Yeah I do. It was bra length once before then I cut it b/c I got bored. Now I'm trying to get it back to that length again. I normally get twist or braids. My hair is really thick already and I get perms about once every 6-8 weeks. *Well, don't cut it anymore. I can just see you with perfect makeup and long flowing locks. That will be so pretty on you. YOu get touch ups every 6-8 weeks. Wow, Dev...YOu do have strong hair. Girl, my hair is too fragile for that,and it relaxes easily so if I do get a relaxer it's only about 3 or 4 times TOPS in a year! The next time I get one, I think I will go back to my beloved Affirm. They make great products.*


----------



## devinjhans (Oct 27, 2005)

I won't I just trim it. Thanks for the compliment. You must have a good grade of hair. I did like Affirm, but then it didn't work as well anymore, b/c my hair didn't get as straight.

Originally Posted by *LOVECHIC* *Well, don't cut it anymore. I can just see you with perfect makeup and long flowing locks. That will be so pretty on you. YOu get touch ups every 6-8 weeks. Wow, Dev...YOu do have strong hair. Girl, my hair is too fragile for that,and it relaxes easily so if I do get a relaxer it's only about 3 or 4 times TOPS in a year! The next time I get one, I think I will go back to my beloved Affirm. They make great products.*


----------



## LOVECHIC (Oct 27, 2005)

Originally Posted by *devinjhans* I won't I just trim it. Thanks for the compliment. You must have a good grade of hair. I did like Affirm, but then it didn't work as well anymore, b/c my hair didn't get as straight. *My hair is not as thick as yours, that's why I'm sticking to mild relaxers. When I used regular strength, my hair was too limp and lifeless, and I suffered alot of breakage. I guess I had to learn the hard way, huh. But at least I know now and I can go from here.*


----------



## devinjhans (Oct 27, 2005)

yeah that is true.

Originally Posted by *LOVECHIC* *My hair is not as thick as yours, that's why I'm sticking to mild relaxers. When I used regular strength, my hair was too limp and lifeless, and I suffered alot of breakage. I guess I had to learn the hard way, huh. But at least I know now and I can go from here.*


----------



## glamslam (Oct 28, 2005)

Hey good thread!





My hair is very very fine, I just have a lot of it. I relax and color it. I used to color it lighter, and I think the peroxide or bleach or whatever, took it's toll because it's been breaking off for the last month, for the first time in my life. I've been lucky up till now. So, I'm really babying it lately. Now I just color it my natural hair color, to cover the grays, so no damaging lighteners. And I am not going to touch up my roots (with relaxer) as soon as I normally do, I'm going to wait as long as I can. It's hard though! One stubborn wave can ruin the sleek look I'm trying to work!

Right now I use Pantene Relaxed &amp; Natural Anti-Dandruff Shampoo and Intensive Moisturizing Conditioner. But I'm afraid the shampoo isn't controlling my flakes very well, dammit. I have flakes the 2nd day!!! About once every 10 days or so I use Silk Elements Revive &amp; Restore Repair Masque; for deep conditioning I leave it on all night. I also do this with Proclaim Natural 7 Oil. Sometimes I spray on Infusium 23 Leave-In Conditioner, if I feel like my hair needs a little extra protection against the heat styling.

For styling I use silicone products, my hair likes them as long as I use a clarifying shampoo once a month or so. Not too often or it strips my color. I just use a Suave Clarifying shampoo. Anyway, I use John Frieda Frizz-Ease or Brilliant Brunette serums and gels with silicone. Sebastian Laminates is great too! Especially the gel and hairspray. Both very versatile products, if you don't mind spending more money. I get a lot of shine and silky texture. I use Brilliant Brunette finishing creme after I flat-iron my hair, or a teeny drop of the Proclaim oil. (I've even been known to use a dab of Alberto VO5 if my hair's really dry and brittle!) Just to smooth it down, de-pouf it if it's too "clean", and give a nice finish. I use Thicker Fuller Hair hairspray because it doesn't weigh my hair down or build-up. I always use aerosol hairspray because pump bottles are too wet and tend to revert my curl. We don't want that!

Well that's what I'm doing nowadays, I'll probably change it all in a couple of months!


----------



## glamslam (Oct 28, 2005)

As if I didn't write enough...





My hair goal is to grow it longer; right now it's about 2 inches past my shoulders and I want to grow it probably 6 more inches. I want it long!


----------



## Divaofreality (Oct 28, 2005)

i use Pantene Pro v shampoo, conditioner and moisturizer. I also use Luster's Pink Glosser to add shine. I don't use spritz and on the rare occasion I use gel it is JAM. I use Sulpher 8 hair grease.


----------



## LOVECHIC (Oct 28, 2005)

*Hey Glam and Diva!!!*

*Glad you ladies dropped in. Glamslam, I've heard great things about the sebastians laminates. Your hair looks so healthy. I couldn't believe you colored and relaxed together. All of your conditioning is paying off.*


----------



## LOVECHIC (Oct 28, 2005)

Originally Posted by *glamslam* As if I didn't write enough...




My hair goal is to grow it longer; right now it's about 2 inches past my shoulders and I want to grow it probably 6 more inches. I want it long!

*Glam, now you will look even more exotic with super long hair. Very pretty.*


----------



## LOVECHIC (Oct 28, 2005)

*Also, MY HAIR LOVES SILICONES TOO!!!:icon_love i clarify weekly.*


----------



## devinjhans (Oct 28, 2005)

i might need to try some of these products. they sound pretty good.


----------



## LOVECHIC (Nov 4, 2005)

Originally Posted by *devinjhans* i might need to try some of these products. they sound pretty good.



*The Neutrogena hair serum is great!!!*


----------



## dbrown82 (Nov 4, 2005)

I wash my hair every day with dominican hair products. My hair strand is fine, but its dense( makes it appear thick). I've been growing my hair out for a year now, and i'm just trying to get it back to my waist. Dominican hair products are my best friend, and denman brush.

Here are some pictures....


----------



## sassy mamma (Nov 5, 2005)

what kind of dominican products do you use? I'm looking for something that won't frizz up my hair.


----------



## LOVECHIC (Nov 5, 2005)

Originally Posted by *sassy mamma* what kind of dominican products do you use? I'm looking for something that won't frizz up my hair. *I use Salerm products, Miss keys 10 en 1, and Silicon Mix.*


----------



## dbrown82 (Nov 5, 2005)

Originally Posted by *sassy mamma* what kind of dominican products do you use? I'm looking for something that won't frizz up my hair. I know you aren't talking to me, but I use Capilo milk and honey, sedal anti-sponge leave in cond, and silicon mix. www.sickbay.biz


----------



## LOVECHIC (Nov 5, 2005)

Originally Posted by *dbrown82* I wash my hair every day with dominican hair products. My hair strand is fine, but its dense( makes it appear thick). I've been growing my hair out for a year now, and i'm just trying to get it back to my waist. Dominican hair products are my best friend, and denman brush.
Here are some pictures....

*WOW! DB, Your hair is beautiful! I LOVE the texture!!! *


----------



## dbrown82 (Nov 5, 2005)

Originally Posted by *LOVECHIC* *WOW! DB, Your hair is beautiful! I LOVE the texture!!! * thank you


----------



## LOVECHIC (Nov 5, 2005)

Originally Posted by *dbrown82* thank you



*You are welcome, Sis! and you are so right, Our texture can appear to be so thick when it's just the opposite! People tell me my hair is thick all the time, If they only knew. LOL! My hair is on the medium to thin side.*


----------



## dbrown82 (Nov 5, 2005)

Originally Posted by *LOVECHIC* *You are welcome, Sis! and you are so right, Our texture can appear to be so thick when it's just the opposite! People tell me my hair is thick all the time, If they only knew. LOL! My hair is on the medium to thin side.* That the reason why people with relaxed hair falls out. They don't understand that the strand of the hair is what people determine if hair is fine or thick. People end up putting a chemicals that are too harsh.


----------



## LOVECHIC (Nov 5, 2005)

Originally Posted by *dbrown82* That the reason why people with relaxed hair falls out. They don't understand that the strand of the hair is what people determine if hair is fine or thick. People end up putting a chemicals that are too harsh. *Very true. I realized that my hair is too fragile for a lot of chemicals. Besides, there is nothing wrong with my textured hair. I just learned to accept the kinks, coils, curls and all. I love the way my hair looks when it's wet and smooth back with gel. The texture shows through so lovely. When my hair was regulary relaxed back in the day, it didn't look no where near this nice when pulled back. It's much healthier now.*


----------



## L281173 (Nov 6, 2005)

[i wash my hair with a moisturizing shampoo such as Mizani and then I deep condition with plain yogurt under a dryer for 35 minutes and then I roll set my hair and then wrap it in a doobie set


----------



## LipglossQueen (Nov 9, 2005)

Right now I'm using Motions Lavish Conditioning Shampoo, the Moisture Plus Conditioner and the Nourish Leave-In, they aren't all that great to be honest; some of my fave products so far are ORS Mayonnaise, ORS Olive Oil Lotion, IC Hair Polisher and the Hair Polisher Gel and Protectiv Healthy Ends.


----------



## LOVECHIC (Nov 9, 2005)

Originally Posted by *LipglossQueen* Right now I'm using Motions Lavish Conditioning Shampoo, the Moisture Plus Conditioner and the Nourish Leave-In, they aren't all that great to be honest; some of my fave products so far are ORS Mayonnaise, ORS Olive Oil Lotion, IC Hair Polisher and the Hair Polisher Gel and Protectiv Healthy Ends. *Hi! The motions Lavish shampoo and conditioner are good! I hated the nourish leave-in.*


----------



## LipglossQueen (Nov 9, 2005)

Originally Posted by *LOVECHIC* *Hi! The motions Lavish shampoo and conditioner are good! I hated the nourish leave-in.* Hi!Yea the shampoo and conditioner work for me, but I'm just a product junkie always looking for something 'better'.


----------



## LOVECHIC (Nov 9, 2005)

Originally Posted by *LipglossQueen* Hi!Yea the shampoo and conditioner work for me, but I'm just a product junkie always looking for something 'better'.



*LOL! Oh, Girl...I WAS like that for about 1 1/2 year



!!! I tested over 5o products last year!



I'm serious!!! Now I'm not a PJ anymore, THANK GOD! I'm all about keeping my hair product stash to a minimum and keeping my hair care routine simple! It works!*


----------



## LipglossQueen (Nov 9, 2005)

Originally Posted by *LOVECHIC* *LOL! Oh, Girl...I WAS like that for about 1 1/2 year



!!! I tested over 5o products last year!



I'm serious!!! Now I'm not a PJ anymore, THANK GOD! I'm all about keeping my hair product stash to a minimum and keeping my hair care routine simple! It works!* Yea that's what I'm aiming for- consistency, but for now I'm testing the waters; I scour the net and magazines for new products and then research reviews, then buy it and then never use it again.


----------



## sylver2 (Nov 10, 2005)

I love the Neutrogena Triple Moisture Line(NTM)

My hair is very thick. It is relaxed.

I use the

NTM Shampoo

NTM Daily Deep Conditioner

NTM Silk Touch Leave in Conditioner

NTM Serum

and RUSK Smoother Leave in conditioner

I wash every 5-6 days, touchup every 3-4 months. Comb my hair only once a week and don't ever brush it.

trying to get to waistlength


----------



## glamslam (Nov 10, 2005)

Originally Posted by *dbrown82* I wash my hair every day with dominican hair products. My hair strand is fine, but its dense( makes it appear thick). I've been growing my hair out for a year now, and i'm just trying to get it back to my waist. Dominican hair products are my best friend, and denman brush. I love my Denman brush too. I've had it for 15 years, no joke. I spent like $20 on it back in 1991 which was a fortune to me back then. But so worth it!
Your hair is amazing! You'll have it grown out in no time! How did you get turned on to your current hair products? They sound pretty obscure and exotic!

And, well said everyone, on the fine vs. thick issue. Always a constant source of frustration to me! I didn't know I had fine hair until I was about 25 years old! Geez, I still find myself educating stylists, salespeople in beauty supply stores, etc! Small towns like mine are bad, nobody knows squat about AA hair.


----------



## glamslam (Nov 10, 2005)

Originally Posted by *sylver2* I love the Neutrogena Triple Moisture Line(NTM)My hair is very thick. It is relaxed.

I use the

NTM Shampoo

NTM Daily Deep Conditioner

NTM Silk Touch Leave in Conditioner

NTM Serum

and RUSK Smoother Leave in conditioner

I wash every 5-6 days, touchup every 3-4 months. Comb my hair only once a week and don't ever brush it.

trying to get to waistlength

I wish I could get back into a routine like yours...I used to go 3 or 4 days between shampoos. Then I suddenly developed oily scalp and dandruff! I have to wash every other day or else...yuck. My hair doesn't like being washed that often, even though my scalp needs it. *sigh* So you really like the Neutrogena line? I tried the Hair Mask and wasn't real impressed. Sounds like the Serum is worth trying tho! And what do you know, I just ran out of my Frizz-Ease Serum. I'll have to pick up some Neutrogena tomorrow. Do you use it with the Silk Touch Leave In? Or instead of?


----------



## LOVECHIC (Nov 10, 2005)

*Yay!!! Glam is back! I missed ya girl! You have alot to catch up on around here!*


----------



## glamslam (Nov 10, 2005)

Originally Posted by *LOVECHIC* *Yay!!! Glam is back! I missed ya girl! You have alot to catch up on around here!* Dang, I know girl! I've been so AWOL. I have like 50 products to review too...



Glad to be back!


----------



## sylver2 (Nov 10, 2005)

Originally Posted by *glamslam* I wish I could get back into a routine like yours...I used to go 3 or 4 days between shampoos. Then I suddenly developed oily scalp and dandruff! I have to wash every other day or else...yuck. My hair doesn't like being washed that often, even though my scalp needs it. *sigh* So you really like the Neutrogena line? I tried the Hair Mask and wasn't real impressed. Sounds like the Serum is worth trying tho! And what do you know, I just ran out of my Frizz-Ease Serum. I'll have to pick up some Neutrogena tomorrow. Do you use it with the Silk Touch Leave In? Or instead of? I'm not to fond of the mask myself. I love the daily deep conditioner.I forgot to add that I use John Frieda Frizz ease serum as well. I love it. I use it on my hair when its soaking wet, right b4 blow dry. I use the NTM silk touch when hair is dry, somewhat like a moisturizer. I always rub it thru hair at nite b4 bed, put on scarf, wake up and hair is like silk. Then I rub on the NTM serum and it stays like that all day.

My scalp gets just like yours, oily and dandruff. I try to leave it alone as much as possible. I just can't take all that manipulation,


----------



## sugarquayn (Nov 10, 2005)

Great thread BTW! Currently, I'm using and liking L'oreal Vive for women of color shampoo and conditioner. Because I work out, I rinse my hair everyday (I'm a natural), shampoo once a week and do a conditioner wash two-three times a week. Depending if I wig it or not, I use ORS Olive Oil Moisturizing lotion and Hot Six Oil if I'm braiding my hair and putting it under a wig, and I use Short Looks Twist-n-Shine Gel Creme if I'm wearing it out with a headband.

I've been natural for about two years, and my only hair complaint has been I wish my hair would grow quicker! My hair, despite maintenance trims, seems to grow quicker on one side than the other, and I'm ready to wear afro puffs. So, if anyone knows of anything, technique or product, to speed up or help the hair growth process, please let me know.


----------



## LipglossQueen (Nov 10, 2005)

One thing I do envy is the range of products that you have available in the USA compared to over here in the UK, not just the products specifically for afro hair but the other things like Suave; I have their clarifying shampoo but the coconut conditioner sounds so nice.


----------



## lilchocolatema (Nov 11, 2005)

I use mostly Keracare and Nexxus. I used to use lots of Dominican products, but I decided to try somethng new.


----------



## LOVECHIC (Nov 11, 2005)

Originally Posted by *sugarquayn* Great thread BTW! Currently, I'm using and liking L'oreal Vive for women of color shampoo and conditioner. Because I work out, I rinse my hair everyday (I'm a natural), shampoo once a week and do a conditioner wash two-three times a week. Depending if I wig it or not, I use ORS Olive Oil Moisturizing lotion and Hot Six Oil if I'm braiding my hair and putting it under a wig, and I use Short Looks Twist-n-Shine Gel Creme if I'm wearing it out with a headband. 
I've been natural for about two years, and my only hair complaint has been I wish my hair would grow quicker! My hair, despite maintenance trims, seems to grow quicker on one side than the other, and I'm ready to wear afro puffs. *So, if anyone knows of anything, technique or product, to speed up or help the hair growth process, please let me know*.

*I don't buy into products that claim to grow hair faster, but some people say MTG can increase hair growth.*


----------



## lilchocolatema (Nov 11, 2005)

Originally Posted by *LOVECHIC* *I don't buy into products that claim to grow hair faster, but some people say MTG can increase hair growth.* I own MTG and it has made my hair grow way, way faster than normal. It stinks but it definitely works.


----------



## LOVECHIC (Nov 11, 2005)

Originally Posted by *lilchocolatema* I own MTG and it has made my hair grow way, way faster than normal. *It stinks* but it definitely works.



*That's great!



I will just stick to my average growth rate. Shoot, that's good enough for me. Just as long as it's healthy.*
*[email protected] "it stinks"



*


----------



## LipglossQueen (Nov 11, 2005)

Originally Posted by *lilchocolatema* I own MTG and it has made my hair grow way, way faster than normal. It stinks but it definitely works.



Have you tried Surge, if so how does it compare to MTG?


----------



## sugarquayn (Nov 11, 2005)

What is MTG?


----------



## speerrituall1 (Nov 14, 2005)

Hi,

Nice to compare with someone natural like myself. I use Nautral Oasis products--shampoo, hair lotion and pomade. I have shoulder length natural coily hair that craves moisture. I wear my hair in many styles, braids, twist, flat ironed, etc. I condition my hair biweekly by coating it with raw shea butter, covering with a plastic cap and sitting under a dryer for 15-30 minutes before washing. I am also a fan of pure olive oil hot oil treatments. Both of these leave your hair with great sheen, soft and smooth textured!


----------



## sticksorslate (Nov 19, 2005)

Hi there,

I have really curly hair as well. I no longer shampoo it (I'm half black, half white). I use Devachan products. Made specifically for curly girls like us!

They are incredible. After using for a few months, I shampooed my hair (ran out of Devachan product). My hair literally felt like straw. This is what I'd been doing to it all these years!

Good luck. Let me know how it turns out.

Lydia


----------



## PopModePrincess (Nov 19, 2005)

Originally Posted by *sugarquayn* What is MTG? Hey sugarquayn! Check out this link to find out what MTG is:
http://www.shapelys.com/

I don't use this stuff, looks scary to me, but since you wanted to know... From what I understand, this stuff was originally marketed toward men to grow hair, but since the smell was so wretched, it never took off. People started using it on their horses and it is now marketed to horse owners and sold at equestrian stores. Women swear by this stuff, but you couldn't get me to use it if you paid me.

As for your question about what can increase hair growth, have you tried scalp massage? Believe it or not, it really works. I don't know how much water you drink, but that works too. Some people take vitamins internally that are supposed to aid in hair growth, but I don't so I don't have a link or anything for you.

I have natural hair too, shoulder length when stretched. Your hair looks gorgeous in your avitar, btw!


----------



## LOVECHIC (Nov 20, 2005)

Originally Posted by *PopModePrincess* Hey sugarquayn! Check out this link to find out what MTG is:
http://www.shapelys.com/

I don't use this stuff, looks scary to me, but since you wanted to know... From what I understand, this stuff was originally marketed toward men to grow hair, but since the smell was so wretched, it never took off. People started using it on their horses and it is now marketed to horse owners and sold at equestrian stores. Women swear by this stuff, *but you couldn't get me to use it if you paid me. *

*Me either, girl!*


----------



## speerrituall1 (Nov 20, 2005)

You are so right. I remember when this stuff, Mane and Tail was all the rage. I picked up a bottle, read the ingredients and thought hmm.Then I smelled it--whew!!!



No way I was going to use something so horrible. The horse might not mind but I certainly did!!


----------



## LOVECHIC (Nov 20, 2005)

Originally Posted by *speerrituall1* You are so right. I remember when this stuff, Mane and Tail was all the rage. I picked up a bottle, read the ingredients and thought hmm.Then I smelled it--whew!!!



No way I was going to use something so horrible. *The* *horse might not mind* *but I certainly* *did!!* *LOL!*


----------



## cocobella (Nov 20, 2005)

i have NO clue how to maintain my hair..

ive been relaxing my hair every few months with motions...i really should stop. i would love to go all natural but its just so dry and hard to maintain. my hair is a little past my shoulders and its doing that annoying half-straight and relaxed/half natural and curly thing which i hate. i wish it would just stick with one or the other. i'll probably stop relaxing it in the next few months so any suggestions on what to use to keep it soft and smooth while its natural? every blue moon i'll straighten it with my chi iron but i usually just shampoo and condition and put it up in a ponytail while its still wet and just let it dry naturally(i know im horrible)...and then when its dry its...DRY and strawlike and it just looks gross. i really want something to make it shiny and touchable but NOT greasy...hellllllllllllllllllp.


----------



## LOVECHIC (Nov 20, 2005)

Originally Posted by *cocobella* i have NO clue how to maintain my hair..
ive been relaxing my hair every few months with motions...i really should stop. i would love to go all natural but its just so dry and hard to maintain. my hair is a little past my shoulders and its doing that annoying half-straight and relaxed/half natural and curly thing which i hate. i wish it would just stick with one or the other. i'll probably stop relaxing it in the next few months so any suggestions on what to use to keep it soft and smooth while its natural? every blue moon i'll straighten it with my chi iron but i usually just shampoo and condition and put it up in a ponytail while its still wet and just let it dry naturally(i know im horrible)...and then when its dry its...DRY and strawlike and it just looks gross. i really want something to make it shiny and touchable but NOT greasy...hellllllllllllllllllp.

*You should definitely give chemicals a break! Start doing regular/weekly deep conditioning and don't go overboard with heat usage ( that USED to be my problem)! While natural, you can blowdry roots and straightening with your ceramic flat iron, but you should not do this OFTEN! Maybe a couple times a month when you want to wear your hair out! And most importantly, keep your hair well moisturized...Daily! Hope this Helps! Feel free to PM, me girl!*


----------



## speerrituall1 (Nov 20, 2005)

You must decide will I be natural or relaxed



. Your hair is craving moisture. Start giving yourself bi-weekly deep conditioning treatments with things like pure olive oil--cheap can be purchased at the grocery store. Once your hair has become more pliable, switch to monthly treatments. The dangerous place is where the two types of hair meet, natural new growth and relaxed. Your hair will snap off at this point. Your hair is very fragile. Stay away from the heat, wet sets and braids are great for growing out of relaxers. Be patient and love your hair, it takes time!


----------



## PopModePrincess (Nov 20, 2005)

Originally Posted by *LOVECHIC* *Me either, girl!* Some people are so desperate, they will risk growing a hoof out of the top of their head for a little more hair! LMAO!!!!!!


----------



## PopModePrincess (Nov 20, 2005)

Originally Posted by *cocobella* i have NO clue how to maintain my hair..
ive been relaxing my hair every few months with motions...i really should stop. i would love to go all natural but its just so dry and hard to maintain. my hair is a little past my shoulders and its doing that annoying half-straight and relaxed/half natural and curly thing which i hate. i wish it would just stick with one or the other. i'll probably stop relaxing it in the next few months so any suggestions on what to use to keep it soft and smooth while its natural? every blue moon i'll straighten it with my chi iron but i usually just shampoo and condition and put it up in a ponytail while its still wet and just let it dry naturally(i know im horrible)...and then when its dry its...DRY and strawlike and it just looks gross. i really want something to make it shiny and touchable but NOT greasy...hellllllllllllllllllp.

If you're looking to "transition" out of your relaxer, then I would suggest getting your hair rod set. A lot of transitioners use this style. Here's a link to a site that has ALL the information you need : www.nappturality.com. Spend some time there and you will find all the answers to your questions. 
As for a good moisturizer, try raw shea butter. It works really well for my hair. Deep conditioning once a week is also key to keeping your hair healthy, especially while trying to grow out a relaxer. HTH!


----------



## PopModePrincess (Nov 20, 2005)

Originally Posted by *sticksorslate* Hi there,
I have really curly hair as well. I no longer shampoo it (I'm half black, half white). I use Devachan products. Made specifically for curly girls like us!

They are incredible. After using for a few months, I shampooed my hair (ran out of Devachan product). My hair literally felt like straw. This is what I'd been doing to it all these years!

Good luck. Let me know how it turns out.

Lydia

Hey Lydia! Just wanted to say welcome to MUT! I'm Raquel from NJ! Thanks for the recommendation, I'm sure it will help one of the curly/kinky girls here!


----------



## devinjhans (Nov 20, 2005)

i just totally changed my haircare regimen after joining the longhaircareforum site. I now use Kenra ms, mc, Redken hair cleansing cream, porosity control, aphogee treatment(every 6-8 wks as needed), nexxus keraphix, wild growth oil, ntm healing hair shine serum, elasta qp mango butter for hair ends, evoo for hot oil treatments and pre poo treatments. for conditioner washes i use pantene pro v relaxed and naturals for colored hair. I just started on Friday so we will see how all this works. My hair feels great and I haven't had a relaxer in 6 wks. I plan to wait another 6 wks to get a relaxer(if my hair allows it).


----------



## DCBorn (Nov 21, 2005)

I also like the Redken hair cleansing cream and the porosity control conditioner. I alternate the Keracare and Design Essentials hair care lines. I relax every 8 weeks with Affirm.


----------



## LOVECHIC (Nov 21, 2005)

Originally Posted by *PopModePrincess* Some people are so desperate, they will risk growing a hoof out of the top of their head for a little more hair! LMAO!!!!!!




*YOu are too funny!!!*


----------



## LOVECHIC (Nov 21, 2005)

Originally Posted by *devinjhans* i just totally changed my haircare regimen after joining the longhaircareforum site. I now use Kenra ms, mc, Redken hair cleansing cream, porosity control, aphogee treatment(every 6-8 wks as needed), nexxus keraphix, wild growth oil, ntm healing hair shine serum, elasta qp mango butter for hair ends, evoo for hot oil treatments and pre poo treatments. for conditioner washes i use pantene pro v relaxed and naturals for colored hair. I just started on Friday so we will see how all this works. My hair feels great and I haven't had a relaxer in 6 wks. I plan to wait another 6 wks to get a relaxer(if my hair allows it). *Be careful not to turn into a Product junkie!*


----------



## cocobella (Nov 21, 2005)

yeah im definitely going to stop relaxing...what kind of leave-in moisturizers and deep conditioners should i use to keep it from getting too dry?


----------



## sylver2 (Nov 21, 2005)

Originally Posted by *cocobella* yeah im definitely going to stop relaxing...what kind of leave-in moisturizers and deep conditioners should i use to keep it from getting too dry? My hair use to be dry until I found RUSK. Its a creamy leave in. I love it. Its called Rusk Smoother Aloe &amp; Texturizing leave in conditioner.I usually get it from ULTA.

The Neutrogena Triple Moisture(NTM) line is a very good line for dry hair.

I love their Daily Deep conditioner and serum


----------



## NYAngel98 (Nov 21, 2005)

I'm loving all the info on these threads you gals have going!!! Nice!! Very good info - I'm sure you're helping so many people!! Go crazy!


----------



## LOVECHIC (Nov 21, 2005)

Originally Posted by *sylver2* My hair use to be dry until I found RUSK. Its a creamy leave in. I love it. Its called *Rusk Smoother Aloe &amp; Texturizing leave in* *conditioner.*I usually get it from ULTA.

The Neutrogena Triple Moisture(NTM) line is a very good line for dry hair.

I love their Daily Deep conditioner and serum

*That RUSK leave-in is GREAT!!! It smells so good, too!*


----------



## PopModePrincess (Nov 21, 2005)

Originally Posted by *LOVECHIC* *YOu are too funny!!!* You know it's true!


----------



## PopModePrincess (Nov 21, 2005)

Originally Posted by *cocobella* yeah im definitely going to stop relaxing...what kind of leave-in moisturizers and deep conditioners should i use to keep it from getting too dry? Hot oil, you can use Olive Oil, look into APhogee products as well as Nexxus.


----------



## devinjhans (Nov 21, 2005)

Girl too late! I plan to taper off though once i find the products that work and i really like!





Originally Posted by *LOVECHIC* *Be careful not to turn into a Product junkie!*


----------



## krazysexxykool (Nov 26, 2005)

Originally Posted by *devinjhans* i just totally changed my haircare regimen after joining the longhaircareforum site. I now use Kenra ms, mc, Redken hair cleansing cream, porosity control, aphogee treatment(every 6-8 wks as needed), nexxus keraphix, wild growth oil, ntm healing hair shine serum, elasta qp mango butter for hair ends, evoo for hot oil treatments and pre poo treatments. for conditioner washes i use pantene pro v relaxed and naturals for colored hair. I just started on Friday so we will see how all this works. My hair feels great and I haven't had a relaxer in 6 wks. I plan to wait another 6 wks to get a relaxer(if my hair allows it). Hey Devin, I've browsed the LHC forum before, can I ask you about this "pre poo" is this where you used products prior to shampooing, can you tell me more about the conditioner washes?


----------



## LipglossQueen (Nov 26, 2005)

Pre-poo can be a hot oil treatment or something, I use either olive oil or amla oil as a hot oil treatment, another thing I really love is warmed honey and olive oil that makes my hair feel nice and soft and honey is a great humectant.


----------



## krazysexxykool (Nov 26, 2005)

Originally Posted by *LipglossQueen* Pre-poo can be a hot oil treatment or something, I use either olive oil or amla oil as a hot oil treatment, another thing I really love is warmed honey and olive oil that makes my hair feel nice and soft and honey is a great humectant. Thanks!


----------



## LipglossQueen (Nov 26, 2005)

No problemo, I've never done a conditioner wash so I don't know much about it other than the fact it's meant to be a less harsh alternative to shampoo, some people really swear by it though.


----------



## krazysexxykool (Dec 9, 2005)

Originally Posted by *LipglossQueen* No problemo, I've never done a conditioner wash so I don't know much about it other than the fact it's meant to be a less harsh alternative to shampoo, some people really swear by it though. I just tried a conditioner wash after "googling" methods and I have to tell you I won't go back to my old way, my hair is so soft it is amazing.


----------



## mac-whore (Dec 10, 2005)

my hair is fairly thick. i have my ways of '' thinning it out '' and making it apear much more managable than it really is.

i realllly love this product called ''cholestoral ''. it's very in expensive and it's what i used to condition my hair. i also use alot of things for anti breakage because my hair breaks off veryyy easily and is color treated. olive oil works wonders for curly hair.


----------



## devinjhans (Dec 10, 2005)

i'm sorry i didn't respond to your question sooner. thank you lipglossqueen for answering.



i found that i couldn't do the cw, b/c i am 9 weeks post right now and that is just too much handling of my hair.

Originally Posted by *krazysexxykool* I just tried a conditioner wash after "googling" methods and I have to tell you I won't go back to my old way, my hair is so soft it is amazing.


----------



## devinjhans (Dec 10, 2005)

your hair is very pretty. you remind me of Mya.





Originally Posted by *mac-whore* my hair is fairly thick. i have my ways of '' thinning it out 
'' and making it apear much more managable than it really is.

i realllly love this product called ''cholestoral ''. it's very in expensive and it's what i used to condition my hair. i also use alot of things for anti breakage because my hair breaks off veryyy easily and is color treated. olive oil works wonders for curly hair.


----------



## mac-whore (Dec 10, 2005)

Originally Posted by *devinjhans* your hair is very pretty. you remind me of Mya.



hehe thank you



i get that all the time but i don't see it at all!


----------



## LipglossQueen (Dec 11, 2005)

I might have to try the CW, it's jus the fact I love shampoo so much I can't imagine a subsitute, I might have to set a challenge.


----------



## NYAngel98 (Dec 22, 2005)

Originally Posted by *mac-whore* hehe thank you




i get that all the time but i don't see it at all! OMG! I was just going to say that, and I didn't even read the other posts!!! lol You do look like her.. a lot!


----------



## NYAngel98 (Dec 22, 2005)

Originally Posted by *pinkcashmere* Hi,I'm new to MUT, but I have used aLOT of products. It's amazing how our hair really has its own temperment. I like cream of nature for shampoo, I have tried others, but my hair HAS to have this one. The conditioner I use right now is called Crema and I use it with Pantene. Pantene for colored girls doesn't work as well for me as the regular one. I'm going to have to look into conditioning wash, because I haven't a clue. I'm currently in California as well, so I wish I had ladies like you to hang out with here, but your posts are really great!





Welcome PinkCashmere... I'm Janelle from NY - nice to meet you!




And btw, cholesterol is great stuff!!! We used that all the time in Cosmetology school --- it's the tried and true conditioner! lol


----------



## LipglossQueen (Dec 22, 2005)

I second the cholesterol thing, the best one I tried was an aloe vera one, Lustrasilk I think... but be warned the Hollywood Beauty Carrot Cholesterol made my hair hard and crunchy!


----------



## LipglossQueen (Dec 23, 2005)

CW= conditioner wash, sorry I was just being lazy!

I love the name btw, pink is my fave colour and cashmere is one of my fave fabrics.


----------



## msfussycurlz (Dec 23, 2005)

hry gurl i have really curly hair and i use an activator to keep my hair smooth and silky .....does anyone else use an activator or am i the only one ???????????????????


----------



## msfussycurlz (Dec 23, 2005)

whats the name of the products u use ?


----------



## msfussycurlz (Dec 23, 2005)

hey our regimen is the same except i use products. but i love cream of nature conditioner . loooooove it!!!!!

Originally Posted by *LOVECHIC* *Just thought I'd start a thread to discuss our hair **issues. What products are you Ladies currently using, what's your hair regimens, and do you have any hair woes???*

*current products: ( I rotate my products weekly)*

*Aveda Shampure shampoo*

*Neutrogena Anti-residue Shampoo*

*Cream of Nature Shampoo*

*Deep Brillance Shampoo*

*I use Dominican Conditioners*

*Moisturizing hair gel to smooth my hair*

*Paul Mitchells -The Detangeling conditioner*

*Neutrogena Triple moisture shining hair serum*

*My regimen is to wash/Deep condition my hair every 2 to 3 days.*

*I try to limit applying heat to my hair. I usually air dry or sit under my hooded dryer. I use my ceramic flat Iron about every 3 months, cause I never wear my hair down. It's too time-consuming.*

*My hair woes are that my hair is sooo fragile, so I really do have to treat it like an antique piece of lace at all times.*


----------



## msfussycurlz (Dec 23, 2005)

ur hair is beautiful


----------



## msfussycurlz (Dec 23, 2005)

I looooove cholestoral treatments. They are the best!!!!

Originally Posted by *mac-whore* my hair is fairly thick. i have my ways of '' thinning it out '' and making it apear much more managable than it really is.
i realllly love this product called ''cholestoral ''. it's very in expensive and it's what i used to condition my hair. i also use alot of things for anti breakage because my hair breaks off veryyy easily and is color treated. olive oil works wonders for curly hair.


----------



## msfussycurlz (Dec 23, 2005)

Originally Posted by *Divaofreality* i use Pantene Pro v shampoo, conditioner and moisturizer. I also use Luster's Pink Glosser to add shine. I don't use spritz and on the rare occasion I use gel it is JAM. I use Sulpher 8 hair grease. i used to use sulphur8 .... i dont know why i stopped. Maybe i'll go back to using it......


----------



## LipglossQueen (Dec 24, 2005)

Mac-whore, which cholesterol did you use?

I only use a curl activator if I want to wear my hair curly...it's curly when wet but dries afro-ey so to keep the curls I would use activator.


----------



## speerrituall1 (Dec 24, 2005)

Originally Posted by *msfussycurlz* hry gurl i have really curly hair and i use an activator to keep my hair smooth and silky .....does anyone else use an activator or am i the only one ??????????????????? Tried this once and ughhhh, my hair stayed continuously damp. Felt like back in the jehri curl days



. This area of the country is always humid, and anything with glycerin draws moisture. Great conditioning but it gets all over everything.


----------



## msfussycurlz (Dec 27, 2005)

ooh ima pj but im trying to quit....whats ur routine...what products work for u?


----------



## msfussycurlz (Dec 27, 2005)

Originally Posted by *msfussycurlz* I looooove cholestoral treatments. They are the best!!!! macwhore, whats the name of the cholestoral treatment u use? ....i use queen helene


----------



## LipglossQueen (Dec 28, 2005)

Ms Fussy Curlz have you tried ORS Hair Mayonnaise, it's my fave deep conditioner and it works really well.

Oh yea Hollywood Carrot Creme is a new found discovery it's nice and creamy so I'm sure it would be good to use on pressed hair, it can make ur hair wavy when you first brush it, then it ends up looking smooth and straight. I used it once on my hair which I hadn't blowdryed or anything and it at first went curly and I thought 'oh no, damn those products with glycerin', then it when straight looking.


----------



## msfussycurlz (Dec 28, 2005)

lipglossqueen,

i remember my mom using the hair mayo from ors on my hair when i was in like 6th through 8th grade. she also used the uplifting shampoo by ors. i do remember the hair mayo working really well.





thanks


----------



## Sheridan (Dec 30, 2005)

Alot of good info.

I tend to rotate brands after a bit. I go to the Hair Dresser every other week and the inbetween times,I like to do my own hair.

I like Black and Sassy and Breakthru products.

My HairDresser uses Dudley Products.


----------



## mac-whore (Dec 30, 2005)

Originally Posted by *msfussycurlz* macwhore, whats the name of the cholestoral treatment u use? ....i use queen helene i believe it is queen helene as well. i absolutely love it. alot of times i'll put it on my hair after a good shampoo and put a shower cap over it and wrap it up with a towel and keep it on overnight and my hair is wonderful in the morning.


----------



## monniej (Dec 30, 2005)

Originally Posted by *speerrituall1* You must decide will I be natural or relaxed



. Your hair is craving moisture. Start giving yourself bi-weekly deep conditioning treatments with things like pure olive oil--cheap can be purchased at the grocery store. Once your hair has become more pliable, switch to monthly treatments. The dangerous place is where the two types of hair meet, natural new growth and relaxed. Your hair will snap off at this point. Your hair is very fragile. Stay away from the heat, wet sets and braids are great for growing out of relaxers. Be patient and love your hair, it takes time! great advice speerrituall1! i would add a supplement maybe to improve hair health from the inside while waiting for the perm to grow out. gnc makes a great hair, nail and skin supplement that i think helped alot while my hair was in transition.


----------



## arlygyrl (Dec 31, 2005)

Hi everyone! Currently I am using Creme of Nature shampoo and for a conditioner, I alternate between the Biolage hydrating balm and Alter Ego. I go to a Dominican salon for my touchups but wash and set my own hair. They would never tell me the name of the conditioner but the last time I was there I noticed the bottle. It was Silicone Mix. I'm almost out of Biolage, so I'm going to order the Silicone Mix and I also want to try Miss Keys 10 en 1. I use the Shea butter by Surge on my scalp and NTM shine serum on my hair.


----------



## monniej (Dec 31, 2005)

Originally Posted by *arlygyrl* Hi everyone! Currently I am using Creme of Nature shampoo and for a conditioner, I alternate between the Biolage hydrating balm and Alter Ego. I go to a Dominican salon for my touchups but wash and set my own hair. They would never tell me the name of the conditioner but the last time I was there I noticed the bottle. It was Silicone Mix. I'm almost out of Biolage, so I'm going to order the Silicone Mix and I also want to try Miss Keys 10 en 1. I use the Shea butter by Surge on my scalp and NTM shine serum on my hair. hello arlygyrl and welcome to mut. glad you found us!


----------



## L281173 (Dec 31, 2005)

Originally Posted by *pinkcashmere* Hi,I'm new to MUT, but I have used aLOT of products. It's amazing how our hair really has its own temperment. I like cream of nature for shampoo, I have tried others, but my hair HAS to have this one. The conditioner I use right now is called Crema and I use it with Pantene. Pantene for colored girls doesn't work as well for me as the regular one. I'm going to have to look into conditioning wash, because I haven't a clue. I'm currently in California as well, so I wish I had ladies like you to hang out with here, but your posts are really great!






Hi, I'm Lakitha from New York. I like Cream of Natures products as well as Mizani. Where did you by Crema. I have never heard of it.


----------



## rllions (Jan 5, 2006)

Hi, I'm new here and right nowi use

Shampoo's

BreakThu

Pantene Clarifying (when needed)

Conditioners

Long â€˜N Strong Extra Hair Treatment Lotion

Herbal Essence- HowefenaÂ® Protein Replenishing Conditioner

Matrix Sleek.Look (after protein treatmeant &amp; straight styes)

Apogee Treatment ever 6 weeks

Leave Ins

Moisture Max 30 second repair

Botanical Nutrients Rosemary &amp; Green tea mist

and pure jojoba oil for moisture &amp; shine

but I am hoping to condence this in the future after I use up what I have left


----------



## diablo2g (Jan 29, 2006)

Damn, i'm obsessed with my hair right now. I feel like it's so thin and short and I'm so impatient for it to grow out. I'm black and i don't wash my hair everyday. Do any of you think that washing the hair more often helps it to grow and keeps it healthier? And when I say more often, i mean everyday or multiple times a week. My hair is just past my shoulders to the collar bine. I hate it! I want it down to my bra!! Do any of you know some good products that you know for a FACT grow hair faster and help keep breakage down?? Please, please, someone respond to this. I'm so desperate! Where can I get some of these Dominican products. Will they work on black people's hair??

I am currently using:

Garnier Fructis Sleek &amp; Shine Shampoo

Garnier Long &amp; Strong Conditioner

Aphogee Kertain Reconstructor (for treatment)

Ultra Sheen Gro Natural Hair Dressing

Wild Growth Hair Oil

I know that heat is not that good for hair, so I press my hair about once a month, which I think is pretty good. My hair in its natural state is typical Afro super kinky hair. The hair on the lower part of my head (by the back of my neck) is so thin and sparse and so are my sides. It's annoying, cuz iff all the damn strands were the same length, my ahir would look pretty long. I have some strands that go down to my back. Do you guys know of products that I can use to thicken up sides and bottoms? Producst i can use everyday? I need some serious advice.


----------



## devinjhans (Jan 29, 2006)

hey diablo2g,

you should really check out longhaircareforum.com, they have soooo much great information and a lot of women that have all types of hair. you will learn so much and will really be helped on how to properly take care of your hair. BTW, my name is Devin.

Originally Posted by *diablo2g* Damn, i'm obsessed with my hair right now. I feel like it's so thin and short and I'm so impatient for it to grow out. I'm black and i don't wash my hair everyday. Do any of you think that washing the hair more often helps it to grow and keeps it healthier? And when I say more often, i mean everyday or multiple times a week. My hair is just past my shoulders to the collar bine. I hate it! I want it down to my bra!! Do any of you know some good products that you know for a FACT grow hair faster and help keep breakage down?? Please, please, someone respond to this. I'm so desperate! Where can I get some of these Dominican products. Will they work on black people's hair??
I am currently using:

Garnier Fructis Sleek &amp; Shine Shampoo

Garnier Long &amp; Strong Conditioner

Aphogee Kertain Reconstructor (for treatment)

Ultra Sheen Gro Natural Hair Dressing

Wild Growth Hair Oil

I know that heat is not that good for hair, so I press my hair about once a month, which I think is pretty good. My hair in its natural state is typical Afro super kinky hair. The hair on the lower part of my head (by the back of my neck) is so thin and sparse and so are my sides. It's annoying, cuz iff all the damn strands were the same length, my ahir would look pretty long. I have some strands that go down to my back. Do you guys know of products that I can use to thicken up sides and bottoms? Producst i can use everyday? I need some serious advice.


----------



## lilchocolatema (Jan 30, 2006)

Devin, you stole the words right out of my mouth!! LHCF has helped my hair so, so, so much. I can't think of the dominican sites anymore, I am slackin! Order from www.sickbay.biz , Miss Key 10 en 1 conditioner is an awesome Dominican Product, although I don't use it anymore. Now I am a Mizani/Keracare freak!!!

Originally Posted by *devinjhans* hey diablo2g,
you should really check out longhaircareforum.com, they have soooo much great information and a lot of women that have all types of hair. you will learn so much and will really be helped on how to properly take care of your hair. BTW, my name is Devin.


----------



## L281173 (Jan 30, 2006)

Originally Posted by *diablo2g* Damn, i'm obsessed with my hair right now. I feel like it's so thin and short and I'm so impatient for it to grow out. I'm black and i don't wash my hair everyday. Do any of you think that washing the hair more often helps it to grow and keeps it healthier? And when I say more often, i mean everyday or multiple times a week. My hair is just past my shoulders to the collar bine. I hate it! I want it down to my bra!! Do any of you know some good products that you know for a FACT grow hair faster and help keep breakage down?? Please, please, someone respond to this. I'm so desperate! Where can I get some of these Dominican products. Will they work on black people's hair??
I am currently using:

Garnier Fructis Sleek &amp; Shine Shampoo

Garnier Long &amp; Strong Conditioner

Aphogee Kertain Reconstructor (for treatment)

Ultra Sheen Gro Natural Hair Dressing

Wild Growth Hair Oil

I know that heat is not that good for hair, so I press my hair about once a month, which I think is pretty good. My hair in its natural state is typical Afro super kinky hair. The hair on the lower part of my head (by the back of my neck) is so thin and sparse and so are my sides. It's annoying, cuz iff all the damn strands were the same length, my ahir would look pretty long. I have some strands that go down to my back. Do you guys know of products that I can use to thicken up sides and bottoms? Producst i can use everyday? I need some serious advice.

One great conditioner that I use is plain yogurt mixed with honey. I sit under the dryer for 45 minutes. It is a great moisturizer and it definitely promotes growth.


----------



## fala707 (Feb 27, 2006)

I use nexus therappe shampoo and humectress conditoner every week. After I shampoo my hair I sit under the dryer for 20 min with the conditioner and then wash it out. I use infusium as a leave in and air dry or roller set my hair and sit under my ionic hooded dryer. In between washing I use Dudley cream press to keep my hair shiny and soft.


----------



## monniej (Feb 27, 2006)

Originally Posted by *fala707* I use nexus therappe shampoo and humectress conditoner every week. After I shampoo my hair I sit under the dryer for 20 min with the conditioner and then wash it out. I use infusium as a leave in and air dry or roller set my hair and sit under my ionic hooded dryer. In between washing I use Dudley cream press to keep my hair shiny and soft. hello fala707 and welcome to mut. i'm monnie from michigan. what are you using for daily hair care?


----------



## Bronxcutie (Mar 24, 2006)

I use Pantene Relaxed &amp; Natural Shampoo &amp; Conditioner, TIGI Bedhead Moisture Maniac Shampoo &amp; Conditioner, John Frieda Secret Weapon, and...castor oil! Ever since I started mixing castor oil with my hair oil, my hair is much softer and is growing much faster. I LOVE IT! My coworkers like Salerm's products, so I'm thinking of trying that brand as well. I LOVE, LOVE, LOVE Dudley's Easy Curl and Waving cream. I use it before I curl or flat iron my hair.


----------



## blaquepooky (Mar 24, 2006)

Has anyone in here tried Sebastian's Potion 9? I used Paul Mitchell's The Conditioner for 4 years and realized it wasn't cutting it anymore. Than I switched to Rusk's leave-in (the orange one...I can't think of the name) but my hair always looked super frizzy. So I went to Lord and Lady's and Potion 9 was recommended to me. I splurged and spend $30 on it but I don't know if it will work in my 1/2 black, 1/2 Indian, curly, thick long hair. Help!!! I really need something to save my hair, it's eternally dry and no matter what I do it still is frizzy and fro-like.


----------



## monniej (Mar 26, 2006)

Originally Posted by *blaquepooky* Has anyone in here tried Sebastian's Potion 9? I used Paul Mitchell's The Conditioner for 4 years and realized it wasn't cutting it anymore. Than I switched to Rusk's leave-in (the orange one...I can't think of the name) but my hair always looked super frizzy. So I went to Lord and Lady's and Potion 9 was recommended to me. I splurged and spend $30 on it but I don't know if it will work in my 1/2 black, 1/2 Indian, curly, thick long hair. Help!!! I really need something to save my hair, it's eternally dry and no matter what I do it still is frizzy and fro-like. you might want to try optimum oil therapy. try it on wet hair. it does a really good job of helping your hair to hold moisture.


----------



## LipglossQueen (Mar 26, 2006)

^^^The oil therapy hair lotion?

Has anyone tried Mane &amp; Tail products, I think I may have to (unfortunately).

Blaque Pooky you may need a light protein moisturising treatment, I recommend ORS Hair Mayonnaise!


----------



## claudia (Mar 27, 2006)

hi, i am claudia from canada.

i have been using forever cream of nature and ORS mayonaise. i just started mane n tale shampoo and conditionner, i really like it. aslo, sulfur is good for hair grow.

i quit relaxing 2 years ago, now i am doing the crown and glory chalenge. i also just started using MTG, WGO and horsetail pill. i made the big chop and more on october. now my hair is neck lenth streched. i hope to have brastrap lenght by next may 07


----------



## LipglossQueen (Mar 27, 2006)

Does the Mane N Tail contain alot of protein? I want to try it but I've learnt the hard way my hair likes more moisture than protein.


----------



## claudia (Mar 27, 2006)

i does contein protein, but i don't think it's a lot. i think it's wheat protein. you have regular and moisturizing in shampoo and conditioner. the regular one is very stripping for the hair, but when i follow with the conditionner, it balances well. my hair is very easy to manage. the moisturizing shampoo is almost like cream of nature.


----------



## LipglossQueen (Mar 28, 2006)

Thanx Claudia, I've never used CON but I hear it's very good, I may see if I can get a small bottle of the MNT stuff and see how it goes, I still have my Motions Shampoo &amp; Leave-In incase it doesn't work, but I heard it's real cheap so I won't lose out either way!


----------



## claudia (Mar 28, 2006)

i am sure you will like it. my sis and i have very different taste in matter of shampoo and conditioner. it's the first time we agree on the same product. FINALLY


----------



## poca_ini (Mar 28, 2006)

Im with dbrown82, I use Dominican products! I love them. I have very thick curly hair. I need something that doesnt weigh me down but controls firzz.


----------



## blaquepooky (Mar 29, 2006)

Thanks for your responses and I'll definately have to check out that hot oil treament.


----------



## ChocolateStar (May 25, 2006)

Hey Ladies! I am a hair product junkie. I work in the fashion and beauty industry and get just about every new product in the WORLD! Needless to say my closet runneth over! The hardest thing to find are products that address women of color's diverse hair needs. I have fallen in love with L'Oreal Nature's Therapy Mega Moisture Shampoo and Conditioner (yellow package). My hair is very thick. I shampoo and condition and leave just a little of the conditioner in my hair and let it air dry and style it. It makes your hair very soft.

I also use Kerastase Oleo Relax (for dry, thick, frizzy hair) and Biolage.


----------



## monniej (May 25, 2006)

Originally Posted by *ChocolateStar* Hey Ladies! I am a hair product junkie. I work in the fashion and beauty industry and get just about every new product in the WORLD! Needless to say my closet runneth over! The hardest thing to find are products that address women of color's diverse hair needs. I have fallen in love with L'Oreal Nature's Therapy Mega Moisture Shampoo and Conditioner (yellow package). My hair is very thick. I shampoo and condition and leave just a little of the conditioner in my hair and let it air dry and style it. It makes your hair very soft. I also use Kerastase Oleo Relax (for dry, thick, frizzy hair) and Biolage.

hello chocolatestar and welcome to mut. i'm monnie from michigan!


----------



## ChocolateStar (May 29, 2006)

Hi MonnieJ! Thanks for the warm welcome!


----------



## Aquilah (May 29, 2006)

My hair has like 3-4 different textures! Along the hairline it's still baby fine, but the back and the center are extremely nappy! Then the rest is decent. I have to get it relaxed every 8 weeks, but I normally go longer. Luckily, I've learned to completely simplify my hair regime while still looking good... It just takes my hair too long to dry to mess w/ it!!!

TRESemme Shampoo &amp; Conditioner for Dry &amp; Damaged Hair

Queen Helene Cholesterol

B&amp;B Oil Moisturizing Lotion

Oil Sheen Lite

Minimal blow drying &amp; curling

I generally braid it into a cornrow after I wash it, then let it air dry. Once I've done that, I run the blow dryer through it before straightening it w/ the curling iron. After that, I don't touch it until I wash it again. If I can get away w/ not curling it, I do.


----------



## dainty39gm (Jun 4, 2006)

Originally Posted by *dbrown82* I wash my hair every day with dominican hair products. My hair strand is fine, but its dense( makes it appear thick). I've been growing my hair out for a year now, and i'm just trying to get it back to my waist. Dominican hair products are my best friend, and denman brush.
Here are some pictures....

I don't wash my hair everyday, but I do use/love dominican conditioners. I've got a whole closet full of 'em. Late last year, I ordered seven or eight boxes of products, so I'm pretty well stocked up, and won't need to order anything anytime soon. I've noticed when I slack off the products that work, my hair tends to go crazy and lose her mind. If she could talk, I know she'd be cussin' me out bigtime. Anyway, now I found out that they'll be discontinuing several of the products I love the most. That has made me mad as I don't know what. Okay, here goes my regimine as of today:Every 4 days or so start w/a light/medium protein treatment

Wash w/ whatever poo I have, then deep condition with moisturizing treatment

Apply a host of leave-ins and airdry overnight mostly

Once my hair is dry, I use a straightening comb. I don't know how to use a flat iron, then I use a curl iron. This is the only time I use heat. My hair usually stays curled for a day and a half, then I rollerset. I don't like doing rollersets b/c it takes forever and my arms, back, and neck ache so much. Well, that's all I can think of for now. This post is already long as heck, so if u have any questions/suggestions concerning my regimine, I'll answer on another post.


----------



## chocobon (Jun 5, 2006)

I use:

L'oreal elvive shampoo or dove shampoo

L'oreal elvive conditioner

ORS hair mayonnaise


----------



## ajenee1977 (Jun 8, 2006)

Hi everyone, My hair is shoulder length ( in the pic I wore it up) I don't know if anyone has covered this but I have a little problem w/dandruff yet I need to wash my hair about every 4 days due to it gets really oily ( I don't grease my scalp either). Any suggestions


----------



## SerenityEludes (Jun 8, 2006)

ok im new so i'll add to this YAY.

I have relaxed hair but naturally its really wavy (it doesnt coil...but i wish it did).

I use Organic Root Stimulator products. I wash my hair twice a week w/ Uplifting shampoo and condition it w. The Organic Root Mayonaise (the best stuff on EARTH).

Twice a month i deep condition my hair by adding an egg to the mayo and letting it sit for 2 hours wrapped in a warm towel.

I dont grease my scalp as much as i should but for that i use Jojoba Oil and to keep split ends at their minimum i use Carrot Oil Cream.

as far as relaxers i get one every other month to two months if needed. Usually i can go w/ just flat ironing it but im starting to minimize the amount of heat i use on my hair a week down to once or twice a week.

I trim my ends every other month.



Its not a great regimine but it works


----------



## L281173 (Jun 8, 2006)

Originally Posted by *ajenee1977* Hi everyone, My hair is shoulder length ( in the pic I wore it up) I don't know if anyone has covered this but I have a little problem w/dandruff yet I need to wash my hair about every 4 days due to it gets really oily ( I don't grease my scalp either). Any suggestions



Dr. Miracles Hair Gro oil , excellent for dandruff and it leaves a tingling feeling.


----------



## ajenee1977 (Jun 9, 2006)

Thanks for the advice. I'll give it a try. I am really thinking about looking into the Mizani products


----------



## sunshiine3xii (Jul 5, 2006)

I use Nexxus hair care products with a BedHead heat protectant. I am a new fan of Nexxus.


----------



## LipglossQueen (Jul 5, 2006)

Originally Posted by *ajenee1977* Thanks for the advice. I'll give it a try. I am really thinking about looking into the Mizani products Has anyone ever told you that you look a bit like Toccara?
I'm thinking about trying out the Elasta QP line and maybe using it exclusively, the packaging is mostly drawing me in lol; I won't be giving up my ORS or Fantasia stuff though so I guess it's almost exclusively.


----------



## foxydiva (Jul 5, 2006)

My hair is stupid thick. And coarse and sensitive all on top of that "like my beautician says" I have the nerve to have it long and be tenderheaded lol. I usually wear braids in the summer as I live in California and it is HOT and I enjoy swimming and jet skiing and all that jazz.

When my hair is down, I relax using affirm product, touching up every 4 weeks when I wear it because I look like a cross between ooonfoo foo and tyra banks if I dont because my hair grows so fast. I sometimes opt for a wet set too, to give me that extra week from processing if my hair needs it. Relaxing that often makes coloring a non option, so I will sometimes get a colored weave in the summer time too. My fav oil sheen is the olive oil one. It actually penetrates the hair shaft and doesnt just sit on top of the hair and make it greasy. I deep condition every two weeks and trim every 6.

I still get quite a bit of breakage around the nape of my neck and edges. It grows out while it is in the braids but as soon as I go back to relaxing, its gone again.

I haven't had my hair relaxed in over a year now. I have been toying with the idea of getting sisterlocks because they are so pretty. My fear is as soon as I get them, i am going to want another kind of style.

Is any one here locked up? Did you transition from a process to your locks? I am just looking for feedback on how you felt through the transition process. Women of color have a life long love affair with hair chemicals, I am just wondering how bad the break up was lol. Should I start ordering Lenny Williams box sets now, or will I be alright lol.


----------



## Brownshugaz (Jul 5, 2006)

I am completely natural and I love talking about hair so anyone who wants to chat just let me know


----------



## LipglossQueen (Jul 6, 2006)

Cool, whats your regimen brownshugaz?


----------



## Brownshugaz (Jul 6, 2006)

Well I cut all my hair off in July 2004 down to about an inch or two. Now my hair is past my shoulders and I wash it every week or so and I either twist it up or wear it in a puff. The only products I use are Suave conditioners, shea butter, coconut oil, and Elasta Qp Glaze when I want to slick it back. I hate combing my hair because it's too thick so I look for the easiest regimen around. LOL. I'm currently debating my next step. It'll be two years soon and I'm getting bored with my hair.


----------



## rllions (Jul 6, 2006)

Originally Posted by *ajenee1977* Hi everyone, My hair is shoulder length ( in the pic I wore it up) I don't know if anyone has covered this but I have a little problem w/dandruff yet I need to wash my hair about every 4 days due to it gets really oily ( I don't grease my scalp either). Any suggestions



KeraCare has a a shampoo &amp; conditioner that gets lots of raves on another forum I haven't tried it becase if I get the itches its usually from product buildup/ or I didn't rinse stuff out well enough. But I typically shampoo no more than twice a week, and cw as I feel like it, hope this helps.*Dry &amp; Itchy Scalp Moisturizing Shampoo



*

A supurb treatment specifically formulated to alleviate dry and itchy scalp conditions.

Deeply cleanses hair and scalp, eliminating flakiness.

Contains moisturizers that help protect the hair and scalp against dryness, which is a major cause of itchiness.

Detangles.

Formulated for both natural and chemically treated hair.

*Dry &amp; Itchy Scalp Moisturizing Conditioner*


----------



## LipglossQueen (Jul 6, 2006)

Originally Posted by *Brownshugaz* Well I cut all my hair off in July 2004 down to about an inch or two. Now my hair is past my shoulders and I wash it every week or so and I either twist it up or wear it in a puff. The only products I use are Suave conditioners, shea butter, coconut oil, and Elasta Qp Glaze when I want to slick it back. I hate combing my hair because it's too thick so I look for the easiest regimen around. LOL. I'm currently debating my next step. It'll be two years soon and I'm getting bored with my hair. Wow that's some good progress, you've got a nice simple regime I'm just a pj in denial lol. I've got thick hair too so I know all about having to work section by section but funnily since I've joined hairboards I've been feeling like my hair is THIN!


----------



## leemisa (Jul 7, 2006)

I want to try the CON also, I hear nothing but good things about it.


----------



## LipglossQueen (Jul 11, 2006)

I've tried some of the Elasta QP products and so far I like it! I bought the Creme Conditioning Shampoo which is good for hard water areas, the Motions seemed to give more slip but this one seems more gentle. I also got the H-Two which is good and the Recovery which I prefer to my usual ORS Olive Oil Lotion.

On a side note I feel like my hairs growing, it fits so neatly and smoothly in a low bun when it's all wet and curly which is unusual!


----------



## MBenita (Jul 11, 2006)

*??? - what are Dominican hair products? Is that the brand name or what?*






My hair, _thank you ancestors_, is really thick. I've done a little of everything _(from Jherri Curls to perms - I permed over a Jherri Curl, you wanna talk about bald!, natural to braids, weaves, blond, permed, etc) _and it grows back without much of a problem. I retouch about every 6-weeks but really need to focus on better hair products.

I know products where any type of alcohol _(ie: cetyl, etc)_ is listed at the top of the ingredient list means that the concentration of alcohol is higher, and therefore, more drying to my hair. _(My cousin is a developer for L'Oreal...I learned alot from him)._

The two products I have used for years, mainly due to skin allergies to the "stuff" in mainstream products, is Tegrin and Black Soap _(both used to treat psoriasis)_.


----------



## LipglossQueen (Jul 11, 2006)

Dominican products are just products that are from the Dominican Republic like Lacio Lacio, Miss Keys 10 en 1 to name a few, Salerm products are popular but they're actually made in Spain.

I think cetyl alchol is a good, something about having fatty acids, I'm not sure. In terms of better hair products as far as deep treatment/mild protein conditioners I cannot highly recommend ORS Hair Mayonnaise; it's a miracle I tell ya and I managed to pick up a huge tub with 25% extra at the same price.


----------



## monniej (Jul 13, 2006)

i started letting my hair go natural when someone took a picture of me from behind and i could see my scalp. i cut it down to about 2" about 2 1/2 years ago and now it's past shoulder length when stretched out. this is my regime:

wash weekly with pantene prov shampoo for women of color.

deep condition weekly with queen helene cholesterol conditioner.

rinse hair every other day and condition with pantene prov conditioner for women of color.

i never oil my scalp - it makes me itchy.

i use dark and lovely naturally honey hairdress on wet hair every other day.

follow with dark and lovely natually chamomile moisturizer.

follow that with john frieda silicone gel.

finish with john frieda secret weapon.

i always let me hair dry naturally - never use a blowdryer

on days that i don't rinse my hair i use secret weapon &amp; chamomile moisturizer on dry hair - works like a charm!

once a month after washing and deep conditioning i plat my hair and clip my ends.

i've never been happier with my hair. thank goodness that we can now be ok with our hair the way that it grows from our heads!


----------



## SumtingSweet (Aug 25, 2006)

Hey ya'll! There's a thread here for us! Yay! Anyways I stopped perming over a year ago and haven't looked back. My hair's thick and big. I dyed my hair at Aveda two months ago and I love it! My little routine is pretty simple and I rarely use products with silicones or sulfates. I only use shampoo when buildup is bad (doesn't happen often) or when my scalp just feels yucky. They dry out my hair pretty bad:

CW daily with TiGi Oatmeal n' Honey Conditioner (this smells soooo good..makes me want to eat it!)

My current leave-in is Aveda's Elixir and sometimes I use a little castor oil (I'm looking for something else though)

Clarify once a week with with baking soda and water

Rinse once a week with Apple Cider Vinegar

Deep Condition once a week with a mix of condish, castor oil, honey, and essential oils

Other products:

Aveda's Confixor and BeCurly Creme when I want a different look.


----------



## Teresamachado (Aug 25, 2006)

Originally Posted by *LOVECHIC* *I use Salerm products, Miss keys 10 en 1, and Silicon Mix.* Holy sh*t I haven't heard of MISS KEY for a looooog time I remember the TV commercials......

Iâ€™m Dominican lol. I got to tell you Dominican hair products are great!


----------



## LipglossQueen (Aug 25, 2006)

Originally Posted by *monniej* i started letting my hair go natural when someone took a picture of me from behind and i could see my scalp. i cut it down to about 2" about 2 1/2 years ago and now it's past shoulder length when stretched out. this is my regime:
wash weekly with pantene prov shampoo for women of color.

deep condition weekly with queen helene cholesterol conditioner.

rinse hair every other day and condition with pantene prov conditioner for women of color.

i never oil my scalp - it makes me itchy.

i use dark and lovely naturally honey hairdress on wet hair every other day.

follow with dark and lovely natually chamomile moisturizer.

follow that with john frieda silicone gel.

finish with john frieda secret weapon.

i always let me hair dry naturally - never use a blowdryer

on days that i don't rinse my hair i use secret weapon &amp; chamomile moisturizer on dry hair - works like a charm!

once a month after washing and deep conditioning i plat my hair and clip my ends.

i've never been happier with my hair. thank goodness that we can now be ok with our hair the way that it grows from our heads!

I love that Honey Kissed Hairdress, it smells gorgeous.
Some products I'm currently loving are...

*Elasta QP Scalp Stimulating Shampoo

*SheaMoisture Leave In

*Elasta QP Glaze

Has anyone used...

1. Mizani Thermasmooth product line

2. Softsheen Carson Let's Jam Heat Styles Straightening Cream

3. Kids Organics Shea Butter Lotion (if so is it wet? I need something to slick my hair down because the Recovery doesn't work the same way the ORS Olive Oil Lotion does).


----------



## monniej (Aug 28, 2006)

ladies i just found out from soft sheen that they are discontinuing my chamomile moisturizer and i must say i'm not too happy about that! my hair really needs a moisturizer to keep it from drying out and turning into straw. most moisturizers leave your hair with a damp clumpy feel, which i hate (reminds me of the 80s and jheri curls - yuck!). when this moisturizer dries it doesn't feel tacky, sticky or leave a greasy mess. i love this stuff and now i need to find something new. any suggestions? i though about trying quidad quencher, has anyone tried it? according to the curl chart i would be a 3c.


----------



## monniej (Sep 1, 2006)

Bump


----------



## Brownshugaz (Sep 1, 2006)

ORS Olive Oil Moisturizer is good


----------



## LipglossQueen (Sep 1, 2006)

^^^Yep I love that stuff.


----------



## gommiebears (Oct 15, 2006)

My current routine is wash my hair at least once a week. The shampoo I usually use is Elasta QP Shampoo for relaxed hair, Elucence Moisture Benefits shampoo or Creme of Nature shampoo,conditioner Lustrasilk Cholesterol or ORS Olive Oil Replenishing Pak, and leave in Biolage Hydra-Seal treatment. My current hair woes none at the moment. Just growing out my hair.


----------



## monniej (Oct 15, 2006)

i got the ouidad moisturizer gel and i think i like it. i doesn't take much and my hair dries soft and light. no build up and rinses clean. i'm currently using it to replace the silicone gel that i thought might be making my hair alittle too dry. i definitely plan to re-order.


----------



## Bronxcutie (Oct 24, 2006)

I just picked up some Wild Growth hair oil. I've heard it works wonders. I wish I had NEVER cut my hair last summer. Now I really miss it, lol Short hair really limits your styles.


----------



## bare_footkid (Oct 24, 2006)

hey ladies! this is so helpful! i wonder if y'all can help me. im mixed-indian and black and have a mixed persons hair. it can be afro like-but its usually tight ringlet curls-think cuban hair. i want a kind product other than mousee that will keep my curls in and keep them soft and shiny. anyone know?


----------



## Noir Sakura (Oct 24, 2006)

Hi girlies. I am currently transitioning back to my natural hair (I'm 10 weeks post relaxer) and wearing a wig this winter to protect my hair.

I do a CWC routine daily, but sometimes I stretch out the washings to every 2-3 days. My hair is naturally very thin, but dry, so I am always looking for moisturizing products.

My favorite products so far are

Suave Professional Humectant Conditioner

White Rain for Women of Color Intensive Moisturizing Conditioner

Pantene Relaxed and Natural Breakage Defense Line

ORS Carrot Oil

Kemi Oyl


----------



## cinnamingirl (Oct 24, 2006)

ok so h

ok so how do you work the mtg into ur routine?

Originally Posted by *claudia* /img/forum/go_quote.gif hi, i am claudia from canada.
i have been using forever cream of nature and ORS mayonaise. i just started mane n tale shampoo and conditionner, i really like it. aslo, sulfur is good for hair grow.

i quit relaxing 2 years ago, now i am doing the crown and glory chalenge. i also just started using MTG, WGO and horsetail pill. i made the big chop and more on october. now my hair is neck lenth streched. i hope to have brastrap lenght by next may 07


----------



## monniej (Oct 25, 2006)

Originally Posted by *bare_footkid* /img/forum/go_quote.gif hey ladies! this is so helpful! i wonder if y'all can help me. im mixed-indian and black and have a mixed persons hair. it can be afro like-but its usually tight ringlet curls-think cuban hair. i want a kind product other than mousee that will keep my curls in and keep them soft and shiny. anyone know? hi bare footkid and welcome to mut. i'm monnie from michigan. i really like this product from ouidad called moisturizing gel. i does a really good job of controlling the frizz and making my hair look shiney and healthy. i also like john freida products, especially secret weapon. i use this on the days that i don't rinse or wash my hair. 
Welcome to Ouidad.com: For Luxurious, Sexy Curls without the Frizz, we are The Curl Experts


----------



## TexasPearl22 (Nov 5, 2006)

_This is what I currently use for my 4a/b hair and yes.....I'm a product junkie_

_Shampoo &amp; Conditioner_

_Kera Care's Dry and Itchy for dandruff_

_Biolage Ultra Hydrating -Ladies, I Loveeee this. It leaves the hair silky and my hair is thick and coarse._

_Joico KPak- I suffered alot of damage so this helped with breakage and strengthen_

_Reconstructors/Protein Treatments_

_Joico KPak- shedding and breakage_

_ORS Mayo-shedding and breakage_

_Pre-Poo_

_Carrot Oil, EVOO, or Tea Tree Oil_


----------



## monniej (Nov 8, 2006)

Originally Posted by *TexasPearl22* /img/forum/go_quote.gif _This is what I currently use for my 4a/b hair and yes.....I'm a product junkie_
_Shampoo &amp; Conditioner_

_Kera Care's Dry and Itchy for dandruff_

_Biolage Ultra Hydrating -Ladies, I Loveeee this. It leaves the hair silky and my hair is thick and coarse._

_Joico KPak- I suffered alot of damage so this helped with breakage and strengthen_

_Reconstructors/Protein Treatments_

_Joico KPak- shedding and breakage_

_ORS Mayo-shedding and breakage_

_Pre-Poo_

_Carrot Oil, EVOO, or Tea Tree Oil_

texaspearl, please share your regime. i'm particularly interested in how and how often you use your treatments and oils! thanks!


----------



## TexasPearl22 (Nov 8, 2006)

Originally Posted by *monniej* /img/forum/go_quote.gif texaspearl, please share your regime. i'm particularly interested in how and how often you use your treatments and oils! thanks! Hey monniej,I wash my hair 2x wkly. Before the wash I prepoo with a mixture of EVOO(extra virgin olive oil), carrot and/or tea tree oil for thirty min to an hour. I then wash with KeraCare and follow with a deep conditioner. If time allows I baggie the hair and sit under the hair dryer for 20 to 30 min or just leave the plastic cap on with deep cond in for about an hour.

I deep treat my hair twice monthly, but when it was breakin', I'd alternate weekly between protein and moisture treatments. I use the oil lightly 2-3 x's a week because of the dry scalp.

I hope this helped.


----------



## monniej (Nov 10, 2006)

Originally Posted by *TexasPearl22* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Hey monniej,I wash my hair 2x wkly. Before the wash I prepoo with a mixture of EVOO(extra virgin olive oil), carrot and/or tea tree oil for thirty min to an hour. I then wash with KeraCare and follow with a deep conditioner. If time allows I baggie the hair and sit under the hair dryer for 20 to 30 min or just leave the plastic cap on with deep cond in for about an hour.

I deep treat my hair twice monthly, but when it was breakin', I'd alternate weekly between protein and moisture treatments. I use the oil lightly 2-3 x's a week because of the dry scalp.

I hope this helped.

thanks much! i've been looking for a way to incorporate evoo without making my hair too heavy.


----------



## SumtingSweet (Nov 22, 2006)

Where ya'll at ladies? I could see that this thread used to be jumpin'!

I've changed my routine so this is an update. I am fully natural with a thick head of 4a pencil sized sized curls. I usually wear my 5-inch long hair in a 'fro or puff. I've been in a style rut lately so I just threw in some big twists. I'm a no-pooer and I _was_ staying away from silicones 'till I tried Herbal Essence Totally Twisted conditioner. It's fabulous!!! I had ran out of my Jessicurl Too Shea conditioner and my hair desperately needed conditioner...this was the thickest stuff I could find. Worked like a charm! Glad I tried it!

*My daily routine:*

*Cowash with a Suaves Natural conditioner

*Conditiion with HE's Totally Twisted (Oh my gosh! I love it! This stuff detangles and soften like a dream!)

*Use Aveda's Be Curly creme as a leave-in

*Plop with a t-shirt and off I go!

*Once a week I:*

* "Wash" with Jessicurl's Hair Cleansing Cream

* Detangle with my wide toothed comb

* Deep condition with a mix of the most moisturizing conditioner I have on hand, olive oil, and peppermint essential oil (smells yummy)

*Once a month I:*

*Do a protective style (braids, twists)

*Take it out and wear the braid-braid out or twist-out

*2-3Xs a year I:*

*Trim (I'm due for one but I'm scared! My hair got totally jacked up the last time I went in for one...I might need to do it myself




)


----------



## monniej (Nov 24, 2006)

i'm in a bit of a style slump myself these days. even considered blowing it straight! i got over that urge pretty quickly, though! lmao. i guess if it ain't broke...

Originally Posted by *SumtingSweet* /img/forum/go_quote.gif *2-3Xs a year I:**Trim (I'm due for one but I'm scared! My hair got totally jacked up the last time I went in for one...I might need to do it myself



)

i totally feel you on this one. no one touches my hair anymore but me!


----------



## bebedee03 (Nov 29, 2006)

Hey Ladies, newbie here......





I'm heading into my 9th month of transitioning from relaxed to natural. I guess my hair would be categorized as 4A. I did a mini-chop of some of my relaxed ends earlier this month, as my relaxed hair has been knotting up something fierce. Interesting, I always though that my napps would be the problem, not my straightened hair.





Anywhoo, before cleansing my hair, I twice monthly dissolve 1 tbsp baking soda in 2 cups warm water (from the MotownGirl.com - Natural Haircare and Natural Styling Tips web site) and pour it over my hair to reduce buildup. I've been doing CW's with a cheap dollar-store conditioner with no "cones" (dimethicone, cyclomethicone, etc.), and I whip in olive oil and honey to make a pudding-like consistency. I apply liberally, massage my scalp, comb through, leave it on my hair as I



, then rinse. On the occasions I do shampoo my hair, I mix a no-sulfate shampoo with Epoch's Awa Puhi Moni Shampoo and add some conditioner. My hair is ridiculously soft afterwards.

For styling, I spray in NuSkin's Freefall Leave-in (my mom sells it, so I get it cheap...LOL), then add virgin coconut oil (smells yummy). My hair likes water and Worlds of Curls Gel Activator, too.

Sorry if this pulls some of you PJ's out of rehab



, but I am going to try Karen's Body Beautiful Hair Milk. It's supposed to be good for both natural and relaxed hair. It's comes in a gangload of scents (Peach, Plumeria, Jasmine, Coco Lime, Bamboo Leaf, etc.), I'm just trying to decide which one I'm going to try. Someone I know used it and said the one application kept their hair moisturized all week. If I only have to use it once a week, it's worth the $16 IMHO. I'll try it and report back.......


----------



## monniej (Nov 29, 2006)

hello bebedee and welcome! i'm monnie from michigan. please give more info about the nuskin leave in conditioner. i've been trying to find a good one for a long time. i've been using a tiny bit of my regular conditioner (pantene prov for women of color) as a leave in to tame the frizz. it's working well, but i wonder if doing this every other day will wreck my hair. i'm always looking for new products. thanks for the recs!


----------



## bebedee03 (Nov 29, 2006)

Originally Posted by *monniej* /img/forum/go_quote.gif hello bebedee and welcome! i'm monnie from michigan. please give more info about the nuskin leave in conditioner. i've been trying to find a good one for a long time. i've been using a tiny bit of my regular conditioner (pantene prov for women of color) as a leave in to tame the frizz. it's working well, but i wonder if doing this every other day will wreck my hair. i'm always looking for new products. thanks for the recs! Hey monnie - thanks for the welcome! Appreciate it.....
I used to sell NuSkin products, but my schedule got really crazy and I couldn't stay involved, so my mom picked up my business almost 2 years ago.

I've been using Freefall leave-in since 2003. Just so you know, prior to transitioning, I had really THICK shoulder-length hair, fine-stranded, but dense. I've got follicles with 2-3 hairs coming out..... I absolutely despised washing my hair because detangling was such a chore



, but the Freefall makes it really easy. Considering that I've been transitioning all these many months, if I had tried to without the Freefall, I'd have likely torn my hair out or shaved it completely, and my head is not shaped cute



! That's just how desperate I would have been. It's light, smells good and doesn't build up on my hair. The ingredients include quinoa, which is a protein-rich grain. An 8.4 oz bottle costs $12.45, and this lasts me for a couple of months.

My friend Shay has a little girl with long, super thick hair. It used to take 3-4 hours every Sunday for them to wash and style her hair. I recommended the Freefall to her, and she called to tell me that she finished Sydney's hair in just under 2 hours after using it to detangle all that hair.

I'm new to this board, so I'm not sure if there are any rules against promoting a product that you or a family member sells, but if you want more info or want to order, PM me.

Thanks again for the warm welcome!


----------



## monniej (Dec 1, 2006)

Originally Posted by *bebedee03* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Hey monnie - thanks for the welcome! Appreciate it.....
I used to sell NuSkin products, but my schedule got really crazy and I couldn't stay involved, so my mom picked up my business almost 2 years ago.

I've been using Freefall leave-in since 2003. Just so you know, prior to transitioning, I had really THICK shoulder-length hair, fine-stranded, but dense. I've got follicles with 2-3 hairs coming out..... I absolutely despised washing my hair because detangling was such a chore



, but the Freefall makes it really easy. Considering that I've been transitioning all these many months, if I had tried to without the Freefall, I'd have likely torn my hair out or shaved it completely, and my head is not shaped cute



! That's just how desperate I would have been. It's light, smells good and doesn't build up on my hair. The ingredients include quinoa, which is a protein-rich grain. An 8.4 oz bottle costs $12.45, and this lasts me for a couple of months.

My friend Shay has a little girl with long, super thick hair. It used to take 3-4 hours every Sunday for them to wash and style her hair. I recommended the Freefall to her, and she called to tell me that she finished Sydney's hair in just under 2 hours after using it to detangle all that hair.

I'm new to this board, so I'm not sure if there are any rules against promoting a product that you or a family member sells, but if you want more info or want to order, PM me.

Thanks again for the warm welcome!

i'm so glad you found us at mut! many of the ladies on mut are going the natural route these days. i do use a texturizer about every 4 to 6 months to tame my roots, but no heat of any kind or curlers. i wash my hair and deep condition once a week.

i rinse my hair in the shower every other day to prevent buildup.

on the in between days i just run damp hands through my hair and add some defrizzer. i love my low maintenance style and my hair seems to love it also.


----------



## monniej (Dec 11, 2006)

i am determined to keep this thread alive!

today i decided to go without the silicone gel in my hair. i've been using the silicone to try to keep down the frizz factor, but with my current style i decided frizzy may be good! my hair was beginning to look limp and straight in some places and just seemed to have way too many products. this is how i altered my routine:

1. just used damp hands to run through my hair to detangle. ususally i completely rinse my hair and condition (this may have been making it more limp).

2. sprayed liberally with john frieda dream curls to try to get rid of some of the straight areas and enhance the curl

3. applied john frieda secret weapon - normal for me on my non wash days.

4. applied a quarter size drop of ouidad moisture gel for shine and a bit of control

my hair is getting pretty long now, so it seems more difficult to keep it looking curly and not scraggly. without the silicone my hair is soft, bouncy and touchable. it looks abit wild, but i think i like it! i'll try to post pics later!


----------



## trueblue (Dec 27, 2006)

Good info here, thanks everyone.


----------



## bebedee03 (Dec 27, 2006)

Originally Posted by *monniej* /img/forum/go_quote.gif today i decided to go without the silicone gel in my hair. i've been using the silicone to try to keep down the frizz factor, but with my current style i decided frizzy may be good! Monniej, you may want to check out the list of products to avoid on Nappturality:African-American, Black Natural Hair Care - Love Your Natural Hair. They advise naturals to stay away from most 'cones, unless they are water-soluble. I avoid silicones, petroleum and mineral oil, because although they keep moisture from getting out of your hair, they leave a coating that keeps moisture from getting back into the strands also (like saran wrap over your mouth and nose!). My hiar seems to be responding well. It just means that you have to read the ingredient listing on your products a bit more closely.
Here's Nappturality's list of bad ingredients.....hope this is helpful:

Nappturality:African-American, Black Natural Hair Care - Website Articles - 10 Chemicals to Avoid


----------



## monniej (Dec 27, 2006)

excellent site bebedee! thanks for the link. i just added it to my favs! and thanks so much for reviving this thread!


----------



## bebedee03 (Dec 28, 2006)

No problem girl.....

I didn't mention in my last post that I finally did the "big chop" on December 2 - woo hoo!!! Love it and wish I'd done it sooner.

Here are my pics:

Public Home | Bebedee03 | Fotki.com

Password: mynaps#1


----------



## monniej (Dec 30, 2006)

Originally Posted by *bebedee03* /img/forum/go_quote.gif No problem girl.....I didn't mention in my last post that I finally did the "big chop" on December 2 - woo hoo!!! Love it and wish I'd done it sooner.

Here are my pics:

Public Home | Bebedee03 | Fotki.com

Password: mynaps#1

i love it, bebedee! that's what i'm talking about! total freedom and i can tell you love by the smile on your face! have you changed you regime at all?


----------



## djd (Jan 2, 2007)

I have 4a midback (I guess) hair.

Once a week I pretreat with a mix of honey/evoo/coconut oil/conditioner

Poo with KeraCare Hydrating Poo

Con with KeraCare Humecto (for 30 mins to an hour usually)

I apply a creamy leave in and an oil/serum and either airdry, set, or blowdry and flat iron.

I relax every 12 weeks (mizani mild), do protein treatments (keraphix mixed with a moisturizing con) every other week or so, and use Nexxus Emergencee the week after my relaxer.

I guess my hair woe would be that I'm addicted to trims. I get one with every relaxer regardless of if I need one or not becuase I love the look of fresh ends. I also very rarely wear my hair down or style it and it is often in a very boring bun.


----------



## monniej (Jan 3, 2007)

Originally Posted by *djd* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I have 4a midback (I guess) hair.
Once a week I pretreat with a mix of honey/evoo/coconut oil/conditioner

Poo with KeraCare Hydrating Poo

Con with KeraCare Humecto (for 30 mins to an hour usually)

I apply a creamy leave in and an oil/serum and either airdry, set, or blowdry and flat iron.

I relax every 12 weeks (mizani mild), do protein treatments (keraphix mixed with a moisturizing con) every other week or so, and use Nexxus Emergencee the week after my relaxer.

I guess my hair woe would be that I'm addicted to trims. I get one with every relaxer regardless of if I need one or not becuase I love the look of fresh ends. I also very rarely wear my hair down or style it and it is often in a very boring bun.

hi djd! i'm very interested in you pretreat regime. how do you put your mixture together?


----------



## speerrituall1 (Jan 3, 2007)

Originally Posted by *bebedee03* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Hey Ladies, newbie here......



I'm heading into my 9th month of transitioning from relaxed to natural. I guess my hair would be categorized as 4A. I did a mini-chop of some of my relaxed ends earlier this month, as my relaxed hair has been knotting up something fierce. Interesting, I always though that my napps would be the problem, not my straightened hair.





Anywhoo, before cleansing my hair, I twice monthly dissolve 1 tbsp baking soda in 2 cups warm water (from the MotownGirl.com - Natural Haircare and Natural Styling Tips web site) and pour it over my hair to reduce buildup. I've been doing CW's with a cheap dollar-store conditioner with no "cones" (dimethicone, cyclomethicone, etc.), and I whip in olive oil and honey to make a pudding-like consistency. I apply liberally, massage my scalp, comb through, leave it on my hair as I



, then rinse. On the occasions I do shampoo my hair, I mix a no-sulfate shampoo with Epoch's Awa Puhi Moni Shampoo and add some conditioner. My hair is ridiculously soft afterwards.

For styling, I spray in NuSkin's Freefall Leave-in (my mom sells it, so I get it cheap...LOL), then add virgin coconut oil (smells yummy). My hair likes water and Worlds of Curls Gel Activator, too.

Sorry if this pulls some of you PJ's out of rehab



, but I am going to try Karen's Body Beautiful Hair Milk. It's supposed to be good for both natural and relaxed hair. It's comes in a gangload of scents (Peach, Plumeria, Jasmine, Coco Lime, Bamboo Leaf, etc.), I'm just trying to decide which one I'm going to try. Someone I know used it and said the one application kept their hair moisturized all week. If I only have to use it once a week, it's worth the $16

IMHO. I'll try it and report back.......

Your hair looks great, very healthy! You are gonna luv the things that you can do with natural hair. Many of my friends are envious but don't have the nerve to try it. Two sites that may interest you:

naani.com - A New Era in African Hair

Miss Jessie's


----------



## monniej (Jan 3, 2007)

Originally Posted by *speerrituall1* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Your hair looks great, very healthy! You are gonna luv the things that you can do with natural hair. Many of my friends are envious but don't have the nerve to try it. Two sites that may interest you:

naani.com - A New Era in African Hair

Miss Jessie's

i was tripping out over the baltimore police article! omg! i was happy to find out that they resended the order on december 31st! that is almost unbelievable!
i love the miss jessie's site, caumetia! i put it into my favorties! the lesson is shingling was amazing! thanks for the links!


----------



## djd (Jan 3, 2007)

Originally Posted by *monniej* /img/forum/go_quote.gif hi djd! i'm very interested in you pretreat regime. how do you put your mixture together? I just put a little bit of EVOO, Coconut Oil, and Honey into a cup, then I add conditioner to thicken it up so it isn't a runny mess. I heat the mixture in the microwave for a few seconds and apply to dry hair for 30 mintues or so.


----------



## Chococat (Jan 4, 2007)

I've done just about everything you can do to your hair sans coloring in the past, but now I only press my hair and my hair is completely natural. Here's what I use:

Bed Head Self-Absorbed Vitamin Shampoo and Conditioner

Triple Gro Hair Grease and/or Dax Hair Wax

Biosilk Silk Therapy

I use the Biosilk to protect my hair when I blow dry. Pressing my hair over the past year or so has made my hair used to being straightened, so blowdrying alone will get it straight with some nice volume. I use a Platform flat iron to straighten further and add curls if I want. My hair is very healthy and doesn't break and I'm very happy with it. My hair is a little past shoulder length now and growing!


----------



## SummerRain (Jan 4, 2007)

i love ors replenishing pak


----------



## JoAnnAtkinson (Jan 5, 2007)

My 9 yr. old niece is Bi-Racial, and my sister has an awful time with her hair. Her hair is more like the African American rather than the Caucasin.

Is the Bi-Racial hair different from either of the two mentioned? What does a Bi-Racial person use for their hair? Which is best? My sister says the Caucasin hair products does not work on her. Is their any Bi-Racial products out there now??? If not there should be!!!


----------



## Noir Sakura (Jan 7, 2007)

Originally Posted by *JoAnnAtkinson* /img/forum/go_quote.gif My 9 yr. old niece is Bi-Racial, and my sister has an awful time with her hair. Her hair is more like the African American rather than the Caucasin. Is the Bi-Racial hair different from either of the two mentioned? What does a Bi-Racial person use for their hair? Which is best? My sister says the Caucasin hair products does not work on her. Is their any Bi-Racial products out there now??? If not there should be!!!

What type of hair does your neice have? Is it curly like ringlets or kinky/coily like in an afro? Is her hair dry or normal? How is her scalp, is it oily, normal? Does she have dandruff? Answering theses questions will probably help get better answers because this info is more important than the fact that she has bi-racial hair. A lot of people think there are such things as "white" or "black" products, but that just marketing. If a product says it moisturizing/volumizing(sp)/etc. it means for some one with dry/flat/whatever type of hair, not for a certain race.


----------



## mebabygirl86 (Jan 7, 2007)

I have Dry hair wth split ends.I use triple grow products.The anti shedding hair sheen gloss and their growth stimulate hairdress are excellent.My hair has grown to at least 1-2inches in a few weeks.And since I have a rlaxer I use Black n Sassy(Ithink) Perm Repair.I prolong the time before I need another touch up which for me can be a whole month or two.


----------



## L281173 (Jan 7, 2007)

Originally Posted by *JoAnnAtkinson* /img/forum/go_quote.gif My 9 yr. old niece is Bi-Racial, and my sister has an awful time with her hair. Her hair is more like the African American rather than the Caucasin. Is the Bi-Racial hair different from either of the two mentioned? What does a Bi-Racial person use for their hair? Which is best? My sister says the Caucasin hair products does not work on her. Is their any Bi-Racial products out there now??? If not there should be!!!

Tell your sister to check out the website known as mixedchicks.net. She should be able to get some styling tips.


----------



## monniej (Jan 7, 2007)

Originally Posted by *JoAnnAtkinson* /img/forum/go_quote.gif My 9 yr. old niece is Bi-Racial, and my sister has an awful time with her hair. Her hair is more like the African American rather than the Caucasin. Is the Bi-Racial hair different from either of the two mentioned? What does a Bi-Racial person use for their hair? Which is best? My sister says the Caucasin hair products does not work on her. Is their any Bi-Racial products out there now??? If not there should be!!!

my thoughts are for your sister to find a good hairdresser that does black hair. the products are very different depending on the look she's trying to achieve for your niece. my guess is that she's using the same techniques she uses on her own hair. is she attempting to wash your niece's hair daily? without the proper conditioning this can creat major problems. a good stylist can recommend products and techniques that will make life much easier for your sister and niece!

by the term bi-racial i'm thinking her hair is coarse and kinky, and maybe dry? could you post pics if you have them?


----------



## monniej (Jan 9, 2007)

bump!


----------



## monniej (Jan 16, 2007)

Originally Posted by *monniej* /img/forum/go_quote.gif bump! i bump my own bump! ladies, please help me keep this thread alive!


----------



## LipglossQueen (Jan 16, 2007)

I'll help out monniej, I've jsut finished twisted my hair it's looking much healthier then it did before, completely jet black and soft/moisturised looking. I think that trim was just what I needed; my product of the moment is currently black castor oil!


----------



## MrsLT (Jan 17, 2007)

Wow! I just discovered this thread. I guess I'll post my regimen

I shampoo (CON Detangling poo) and Deep Condition (Silk Elements Mega Choesterol) I also use Joico K-Pak Reconstrutor once a month. I also use John Frieda Brilliant Brunette shampoo and conditioner

I moisturize with ORS olive oil lotion. I use Keracare essential oils or Wild Growth Oil.

I use Redken heat protectant.

I think that's all

Please keep this thread alive!!


----------



## Noir Sakura (Jan 17, 2007)

I have kinky twist in my hair and I'm 22 weeks post relaxer. I can't wait until I can cut off the ends and rock a cute afro.


----------



## LipglossQueen (Jan 18, 2007)

I'm considering micro braids what hair would be better- Toyokolan or Kanekalon.


----------



## prettynikki (Jan 18, 2007)

_*hi i use:*_

fakkai glossing shampoo, condish, and glossing cream

ojon treatment

aussie moist condish or 3 min condish


----------



## monniej (Jan 18, 2007)

Originally Posted by *LipglossQueen* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I'll help out monniej, I've jsut finished twisted my hair it's looking much healthier then it did before, completely jet black and soft/moisturised looking. I think that trim was just what I needed; my product of the moment is currently black castor oil! ooooooh! sounds interesting! black castor oil? i know that castor oil promotes hair growth, but i've never heard of black castor oil! tell us more! and btw, post pics of your twists! i'm always looking for new styles to rock!

Originally Posted by *B_Phlyy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I have kinky twist in my hair and I'm 22 weeks post relaxer. I can't wait until I can cut off the ends and rock a cute afro. i'd love to see pics of your twists! it's one of the styles i've been considering lately.

i normally texturize about every 5-6 months and this time i've decided to skip it altogether! i'm currently at 6 months without a touchup, so i'll keep you guys posted! it's time to go completely natural for me! surprisingly, i don't miss it at all! i think it may be my big bad d's stretch cream! my hair feels thick and healthy and the little extra kink makes it look fuller! although i'm happy right now, there's always room for improvement! lmao~

Originally Posted by *LipglossQueen* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I'm considering micro braids what hair would be better- Toyokolan or Kanekalon. i don't know much about hair, but i've heard that human hair wears much better over time. can you tell us the difference between the two types?

Originally Posted by *prettynikki* /img/forum/go_quote.gif _*hi i use:*_
_*fakkai glossing shampoo, condish, and glossing cream*_

_*ojon treatment*_

_*aussie moist condish or 3 min condish*_

i've seen this ojon treatment at my fav bath and body products shop and wondered how well it worked. is this the one that's a paste and you use it like a mask for your hair? does the glossing cream make your hair shine once it dry?


----------



## LipglossQueen (Jan 19, 2007)

Black castor oil is basically the pure, unrefined version of castor oil, the smell is really strong and nutty, it's quite pungent but if you put some on your scalp at night (I also used some oil sheen to TRY and hide the smell) by the mornng it had gone! Alternatively you can use as a hot oil-treament/pre-poo or mixed with a deep condtioner...if you love castor oil you'll REALLY love this!


----------



## enyadoresme (Jan 20, 2007)

Originally Posted by *LOVECHIC* /img/forum/go_quote.gif *Yeah, Dudley has been a salon favorite for years. Coloring and relaxing can be a disaster sometimes. I'm giving my hair a Looong break from regular relaxing. I might have one done in December (a MILD one only). I dunno yet. Right now, I'm loving the volume and texture my hair has without all the excessive chemicals. Do you have a hair length goal?* whoaa...a break from relaxing?once you start you can't stop or else all your hair will break off

and my hair is very thick and voliminous it doesn't fall out, grows fast butr always seems to get tangled causing the breakage

it sucks 'cause even though my hair grows fast noone else would know it since it breaks off so easily

and deep condition every 2-3 days?

you should alternate between a moisturizing and protein conditioner

too much protein makes your hair break off defeating the purpose

hot-oil treatments are pretty good

and optimum care products...are great

*edit you can only take a break from relaxing if you're braiding it cause with braids your hair is pretty safe

Originally Posted by *LipglossQueen* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I second the cholesterol thing, the best one I tried was an aloe vera one, Lustrasilk I think... but be warned the Hollywood Beauty Carrot Cholesterol made my hair hard and crunchy! ugh i remember using that one too


----------



## Noir Sakura (Jan 20, 2007)

Originally Posted by *enyadoresme* /img/forum/go_quote.gif whoaa...a break from relaxing?*once you start you can't stop or else all your hair will break off*

and my hair is very thick and voliminous it doesn't fall out, grows fast butr always seems to get tangled causing the breakage

it sucks 'cause even though my hair grows fast noone else would know it since it breaks off so easily

and deep condition every 2-3 days?

you should alternate between a moisturizing and protein conditioner

too much protein makes your hair break off defeating the purpose

hot-oil treatments are pretty good

and optimum care products...are great

**edit you can only take a break from relaxing if you're braiding it cause with braids your hair is pretty safe*

I just wanted to say that the bolded parts are not true. You can, in fact, take a break from relaxing without a lot of breakage or wearing braids. I know because I've done it before. I am currently growing my relaxer out and have not had a perm in 5+ months and my hair is not breaking. Even when I was relaxing, I only relaxed my hair once every 3-4 months and I didn't get a lot of breakage.
The key to a successful relaxer stretch or transition is to make sure the line of demarcation is moisturized. Co washing and pre-shampoo treatments work well. I agree to make sure to keep the hair balanced between proein and moisture, but when in doubt, go with moisture.

As for the braids part, braids can help, but they should not be used as a crutch. The braids still need to be treated as if it was your own hair in order to ensure retention of any growth.


----------



## enyadoresme (Jan 20, 2007)

Originally Posted by *B_Phlyy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I just wanted to say that the bolded parts are not true. You can, in fact, take a break from relaxing without a lot of breakage or wearing braids. I know because I've done it before. I am currently growing my relaxer out and have not had a perm in 5+ months and my hair is not breaking. Even when I was relaxing, I only relaxed my hair once every 3-4 months and I didn't get a lot of breakage.
The key to a successful relaxer stretch or transition is to make sure the line of demarcation is moisturized. Co washing and pre-shampoo treatments work well. I agree to make sure to keep the hair balanced between proein and moisture, but when in doubt, go with moisture.

As for the braids part, braids can help, but they should not be used as a crutch. The braids still need to be treated as if it was your own hair in order to ensure retention of any growth.

its possible but isn't the norm


----------



## L281173 (Jan 21, 2007)

My stylist recently turned me onto to Profectiv and Jane Carter's Nourish &amp; Shine.


----------



## LipglossQueen (Jan 21, 2007)

Profectiv makes good products the only thing that puts me off is the size of the products.


----------



## Noir Sakura (Jan 21, 2007)

Originally Posted by *LipglossQueen* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Profectiv makes good products the only thing that puts me off is the size of the products. What products from the line are you using? I really like the Breakfree moisturizer.


----------



## LipglossQueen (Jan 21, 2007)

I only used the Healthy Ends, and another a product but I can't remember the Healhty Ends was really good though.


----------



## SumtingSweet (Jan 22, 2007)

Hey ladies!

My hair has been _extra_ dry lately and I suspect it''s because of the conditioner I've been using. Soooo I took the plunge and ordered a gallon of Jessicurl's Too Shea Extra Moisturizing conditioner...this stuff is _*amazing*_ and silcone free. It cost me $112 but the conditioner is well worth the price. If anyone's having moisture issues, they should def try this stuff out.

Anyone else like her products?

Too Shea! Extra Moisturizing Conditioner-Cleansing and Conditioning


----------



## SumtingSweet (Jan 25, 2007)

I cannot wait for this conditioner to get here! Sheesh! In the meantime I've been adding olive oil or Africa's Best Herbal Oil to whatever conditioner I'm using for the day. It really helps with detangling my hair and softening.

When my order is finally shipped I'll do a deeeep treatment, throw in some box braids, and leave my hair be for a month and a half.


----------



## LipglossQueen (Jan 25, 2007)

It's official I'm putting my hair in extensions, sort of micro twists but not THAT small; it's sad to say but I can't really handle my natural hair it's so thick- I mean I can twist it but that's time consuming and get's boring. I'm so used to wearing my hair pressed 24/7 and being able to style my hair in a bun in less than 10 secs!


----------



## SumtingSweet (Jan 26, 2007)

Originally Posted by *LipglossQueen* /img/forum/go_quote.gif It's official I'm putting my hair in extensions, sort of micro twists but not THAT small; it's sad to say but I can't really handle my natural hair it's so thick- I mean I can twist it but that's time consuming and get's boring. I'm so used to wearing my hair pressed 24/7 and being able to style my hair in a bun in less than 10 secs! I know what you mean! My hair is way shorter than yours (5-6ins) but suuuper thick. If you're ever in need of styling options you could alway check out the forums on Nappturality.com. I got lots and lots of help from the ladies on the forum.


----------



## tfigueroa (Jan 26, 2007)

I Use A Few Natural Products(shea Oil Etc) And Store Bought Conditioners(aussie And Creme Of Nature Best Hair Detanglers Ever) , And Silicone Based Products That Have Thermal Protection For Hair Straightening.


----------



## SumtingSweet (Jan 26, 2007)

Originally Posted by *tfigueroa* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I Use A Few Natural Products(shea Oil Etc) And Store Bought Conditioners(aussie And Creme Of Nature Best Hair Detanglers Ever) , And Silicone Based Products That Have Thermal Protection For Hair Straightening. I wish I could use products with cones...I would save a mega load of money. unfortunately my hair just can't take it


----------



## shygirl (Jan 28, 2007)

Hi! I'm new to the Hair Forum. At this time, I'm confused, or my very fine hair is rather, as to what products currently aren't or are working.

-Optimum Oil Therapy line (Walgreens). My hair seemed to love these products at first. However, a few weeks later, I found myself with extremely dry hair every morning. So, I would apply more product but it wouldn't last the entire day. So, it's time to toss these.

-Mizani Thermasmooth Shampoo, Conditioner, Moisturizer (Ulta). I'm not seeing any difference in my hair. I also have to use a lot more shampoo to get a nice lather. I'm not too fond of the fragrance either. Thankfully I only bought the sample sizes from Ulta.

-Fantasia Color Glosser for Reds (Sally's). Garbage.

-Fekkai Olive Oil Glossing Line (Sephora). I think my hair likes this stuff especially the Glossing Creme. My hair is very soft after using these.

-ApHOGEE Moisturizing Oil Sheen Spray (local beauty house) I like this a lot! I don't have to use very much and the shine lasts a long time. My hair isn't weighed down or greasy either.

-Hollywood Beauty Carrot Creme (Walgreens). I had no choice but to use what my aunt had laying around the bathroom. I was traveling and didn't bring any hair products with me because of all the regulations. My hair LOVED this stuff. The creme was absorbed instantly and left each strand very soft. My hair was much easier to curl, too. This $3 product didn't leave my hair feeling greasy either. My hair stayed moisturized for about two or three days before I had to reapply. Since I've just started using this, it's too early to tell if my hair likes the creme because it's new. I hope that I don't have the same experience with this creme as the Optimum line.

My hair &amp; skin were healthiest when I followed a daily regime that I saw on another site. I should probably go back to it even though it was time consuming. My vitamin intake was biotin, 1 tbsp of EFA oil, and a multi-vitamin. For the first time in my life, my hair grew considerably (bra strap length) and very healthy. I went on a weird diet and my hair started falling out badly. I cut it all off and got a pixie cut. So, I'm starting all over again.

I also use Aussie Shampoo, Aussie Deeeep conditioner, ORS Olive Oil moisturizer regularly in the past, and a bunch of other stuff. I have a Solia flat iron. I also use an ion blow dryer. I wrap my hair every night and tie it with a satin scarf. I also sleep on a satin pillowcase. Anything else breaks my hair.

I've used Pantene products and they completed stripped my hair.

Garnier Fructis line: hated it. My hair felt like straw just from the shampoo.


----------



## Shannon101 (Jan 28, 2007)

Paul Mitchell and Aveda are nice.

Bad Bad: Pantene shampoo

Surprisingly nice: V05


----------



## monniej (Jan 29, 2007)

Originally Posted by *Shannon101* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Bad Bad: Pantene shampoo oh my goodness! i love pantene shampoo! i use the one for women of color, along with the conditioner. the shampoo leaves my hair clean, but not overly stripped. the conditioner is a great detangler. i use a tiny bit as a leave-in every other day to work through any tangles. works like a dream for me!
i've decided to give up my ouidad moisture gel. just not performing like i'd like for the price. i paid $77 for 64oz bottle. it worked pretty well at first, but after a while it dryed leaving my hair hard to the touch. not what i was looking for at all. the weird thing is it didn't do this when i first started using it. i had been eyeing dark and lovely naturally honey wave glaze to use as a softner and glossifier. i like it so far and it's much less expensive than the ouidad. ($6 at cvs, riteaid, walgreens &amp; the local beauty supply!).

i have experienced some shedding since i decided not to touch up my texturizer (5 months and counting), but not bad enough to make me worry at this time. i guess my big bad d's stretch is doing the job. i've been using it as a deep conditioner weekly and a leave in every other day. the texturizer was making my hair way to straight as it gets longer.

this is a total trip, ladies. i was taking my gnc hair, skin and nail formula and it made my facial hair grow faster, too! i had to stop using it because it was giving my ingrown hairs on my chin! painful and just plan ugly! maybe i'll just get a good multi-vitamin and call it a day. it's not all bad, though! i'm happier with my hair now than i've been in a while, so that's a very good thing!

thanks for all the great tips and products, ladies! keep them coming! now i'm going to check out the profectiv products!

anyone have tips or recs for hair color?


----------



## L281173 (Jan 31, 2007)

Originally Posted by *monniej* /img/forum/go_quote.gif oh my goodness! i love pantene shampoo! i use the one for women of color, along with the conditioner. the shampoo leaves my hair clean, but not overly stripped. the conditioner is a great detangler. i use a tiny bit as a leave-in every other day to work through any tangles. works like a dream for me!
i've decided to give up my ouidad moisture gel. just not performing like i'd like for the price. i paid $77 for 64oz bottle. it worked pretty well at first, but after a while it dryed leaving my hair hard to the touch. not what i was looking for at all. the weird thing is it didn't do this when i first started using it. i had been eyeing dark and lovely naturally honey wave glaze to use as a softner and glossifier. i like it so far and it's much less expensive than the ouidad. ($6 at cvs, riteaid, walgreens &amp; the local beauty supply!).

i have experienced some shedding since i decided not to touch up my texturizer (5 months and counting), but not bad enough to make me worry at this time. i guess my big bad d's stretch is doing the job. i've been using it as a deep conditioner weekly and a leave in every other day. the texturizer was making my hair way to straight as it gets longer.

this is a total trip, ladies. i was taking my gnc hair, skin and nail formula and it made my facial hair grow faster, too! i had to stop using it because it was giving my ingrown hairs on my chin! painful and just plan ugly! maybe i'll just get a good multi-vitamin and call it a day. it's not all bad, though! i'm happier with my hair now than i've been in a while, so that's a very good thing!

thanks for all the great tips and products, ladies! keep them coming! now i'm going to check out the profectiv products!

anyone have tips or recs for hair color?

My stylist uses lines such as Sebastians, Mizani, and Design Essentials.


----------



## LipglossQueen (Jan 31, 2007)

New find: ORS Olive Oil Creme. I'v eused most of the ORS products already except this baby and I love it, much better than the Carrot Oil, ALTHOUGH the Carrot Oil does a very good job of curbing any breakage.


----------



## speerrituall1 (Feb 1, 2007)

Originally Posted by *monniej* /img/forum/go_quote.gif anyone have tips or recs for hair color? I recommend Bigen. It's vegetable henna and very gentle(no peroxide or alcohol). You can find it in many stores, CVS, Sallys, Walgreens etc. Folica.com Product Reviews 

http://www.sallybeauty.com/shop/1410/199200

Black Hair Care---Hair Color Care


----------



## monniej (Feb 1, 2007)

Originally Posted by *speerrituall1* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I recommend Bigen. It's vegetable henna and very gentle(no peroxide or alcohol). You can find it in many stores, CVS, Sallys, Walgreens etc. Folica.com Product Reviews 

http://www.sallybeauty.com/shop/1410/199200

Black Hair Care---Hair Color Care

i've seen this at my local beauty supply and have always been curious. now i have a reason to check it out! thanks for the rec, caumetia! i'll be picking it up this weekend! my grey is totally taking over! lol~


----------



## speerrituall1 (Feb 2, 2007)

Originally Posted by *monniej* /img/forum/go_quote.gif i've seen this at my local beauty supply and have always been curious. now i have a reason to check it out! thanks for the rec, caumetia! i'll be picking it up this weekend! my grey is totally taking over! lol~ Since this will be your first application, you may need more than one box. It's a tiny bottle of product that expands and thickens when water is added. It will have a sort of cornstarch water consistency.
I use #48 to touch up my hairline. I cannot stand that "grey around the gills" look. Other than that, I have a small amount of grey here and there throughout my hair. It's so thick that it's quite hard to see. I'd reccommend that you choose a color that's slightly lighter than you what desire. When first applied, it will appear darker.


----------



## monniej (Feb 2, 2007)

Originally Posted by *speerrituall1* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Since this will be your first application, you may need more than one box. It's a tiny bottle of product that expands and thickens when water is added. It will have a sort of cornstarch water consistency.
I use #48 to touch up my hairline. I cannot stand that "grey around the gills" look. Other than that, I have a small amount of grey here and there throughout my hair. It's so thick that it's quite hard to see. I'd reccommend that you choose a color that's slightly lighter than you what desire. When first applied, it will appear darker.

i understand that this is a permanent color and can be very drying to the hair. how do you combat this problem? fyi ~ i had been using the clairol natural instincts semi permanent color in rosewood. i love the color, but it doesn't last very long because i wash my hair quite often. i did try a permanent color once and it made my hair feel like straw! i'm totally open to all suggestions! thanks!


----------



## Oh_no_not_this_ (Feb 4, 2007)

I use suave and apply coconut oil every other day


----------



## LipglossQueen (Feb 4, 2007)

I bought Lush Caca Noir (henna) yesterdya, I'll let you guys know how it goes once I try it!


----------



## speerrituall1 (Feb 4, 2007)

Originally Posted by *monniej* /img/forum/go_quote.gif i understand that this is a permanent color and can be very drying to the hair. how do you combat this problem? fyi ~ i had been using the clairol natural instincts semi permanent color in rosewood. i love the color, but it doesn't last very long because i wash my hair quite often. i did try a permanent color once and it made my hair feel like straw! i'm totally open to all suggestions! thanks! During winter months I do a heavy conditioner with Natural Oaisis Cream Conditioner bi-weekly. It's an herbal product designed to balance moisture in ethnic hair. No petro's or synthetics. In warm months I rotate between olive oil hot oil treatments, and 100% raw shea butter. I do not use anything with silicone. It can stop your hair from absorbing moisture, which leads to breakage. Remember our hair craves moisture!


----------



## monniej (Feb 7, 2007)

Originally Posted by *speerrituall1* /img/forum/go_quote.gif During winter months I do a heavy conditioner with Natural Oaisis Cream Conditioner bi-weekly. It's a deep herbal product designed to balance moisture in ethnic hair. No petro's or synthetics. In warm months I rotate between olive oil hot oil treatments, and 100% raw shea butter. I do not use anything with silicone. It can stop your hair from absorbing moisture, which leads to breakage. Remember our hair craves moisture! thanks for the recs! i'm still using big bad d's stretch as a leave-in and deep treatment. you are so right about the moisture issue, especially this time of year! i can't stop using the cones, though. my hair loves that stuff!


----------



## LipglossQueen (Feb 7, 2007)

That product sounds good speerrituall1, don't they also make some good oils and greases...I'm off to google them


----------



## monniej (Feb 8, 2007)

ladies, HELP! i going through a really rough patch with my hair right now. i want to texturize it so badly! my roots are getting pretty tight, but not what i'd call unmanagable, just puffy! lmao~ i just wanted to vent a little bit! i have absolutely no intention of putting another perm in my hair! any suggestions of ways to work through this stage? i'm open!


----------



## Aprill (Feb 8, 2007)

I went through a "I am not going to relax my hair stage", mine didnt go that long, but Silk Elements has a wonderful texturizer. They have the gel also. Good luck!


----------



## pure25honey (Feb 9, 2007)

i don't know if anyone's asked or mentioned this but does anyone use clarifying shampoo? and if you do what brand and how often?

Thanks and sorry if you guys already talked about this.


----------



## LipglossQueen (Feb 9, 2007)

I use a clarifying shampoo made by Suave, I tend to use it as needed...sometimes you can just tell your hair needs a thorough clean. I schedule it for every 8 weeks, but you can do it more info if needed, I usally lather once or twice with a a clarifying shampoo and then follow up with a moisturising shampoo. HTH!


----------



## SumtingSweet (Feb 9, 2007)

Originally Posted by *monniej* /img/forum/go_quote.gif ladies, HELP! i going through a really rough patch with my hair right now. i want to texturize it so badly! my roots are getting pretty tight, but not what i'd call unmanagable, just puffy! lmao~ i just wanted to vent a little bit! i have absolutely no intention of putting another perm in my hair! any suggestions of ways to work through this stage? i'm open! Noooo! Don't do it




It sounds like you're really struggling with the two textures. That was the_ worst_ part trying to be chemical free. Before I got frustrated and cut all of the mess off, I washed and braided my hair while it was wet. After it dried I would take the braids out and _voila_! Braiding it helped the two textures meld into each other and it also got rid of the puffiness you're talking about. You don't _have _to braid while wet but I just like doing it that way lol.


----------



## monniej (Feb 10, 2007)

Originally Posted by *SumtingSweet* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Noooo! Don't do it



It sounds like you're really struggling with the two textures. That was the_ worst_ part trying to be chemical free. Before I got frustrated and cut all of the mess off, I washed and braided my hair while it was wet. After it dried I would take the braids out and _voila_! Braiding it helped the two textures meld into each other and it also got rid of the puffiness you're talking about. You don't _have _to braid while wet but I just like doing it that way lol. it's so funny that you bring up braiding, because that's when my hair feels the best! just some little girl plats like mama used to do! lmao~ i wish i could go out into the world just like that. my hair loves it! btw, braiding while wet is the only way to go! i find that it's also the best way to clip my ends. thanks so much for the pep talk! i won't go back...i won't go back...i won't go back! lmao~


----------



## monniej (Feb 13, 2007)

well, in light of my recent melt down i decided to be even more brave and go without my trusty cones today! i really need to make myself be ok with the true texture of my hair without the texturizer. the silicone gel i use was making my hair feel sleek and somewhat stiff on the ends, but not much help on the roots. i must say that i love my hair today! soft and touchable with a lot of freedom and movement! i think i could really get use to this and love it! "cones? i don't need no stinking cones!" lmao~

so, i'm posting my regime for today. with me, who knows? i could change it all tomorrow!

rinse and condition with pantene pro v for women of color

pat excess water from hair

big bad d's stretch cream as a leave in

naturally honey hairdress

naturally chamomile moisturizer

ouidad moisture gel


----------



## monniej (Feb 21, 2007)

i can't believe how much i love my hair with the silicone gel! i must admit to my natural mentors that you were 100% correct! cones are bad! i've started to notice that i'm shedding a lot less hair and my hair is shiner and more touchable with the cones! thanks so much speerrituall1 and sumtingsweet for you suggestions. i must admit that this new regime is making the decision not to texturize much easier! holla back, ladies!

Originally Posted by *monniej* /img/forum/go_quote.gif i can't believe how much i love my hair without the silicone gel! i must admit to my natural mentors that you were 100% correct! cones are bad! i've started to notice that i'm shedding a lot less hair and my hair is shiner and more touchable without the cones! thanks so much speerrituall1 and sumtingsweet for you suggestions. i must admit that this new regime is making the decision not to texturize much easier! holla back, ladies! sorry! i had to edit my post. i meant "without" cones!


----------



## detroitdiva (Mar 16, 2007)

Hey Ladies...I'm a transitioner of a few months now and I can't seem to find a regimen that works for my hair texture. I guess you could call me a 4b. My hair is so dry and is shedding a lot ...what am i doing wrong?

I wash &amp; condition my hair 1x a week with Pantene Pro V - Women Of Color Line

I dont oil my scalp but i put either Africa's Best Herbal Oil, Elasta QP Recovery or BB Moisturizing Growth Lotion on my hair everyday (well almost everyday)

I dont use heat much at all (I press hair 1x a month)

Is it that I don't drink enough water? Is it that I may have hard water? What are some likely reasons?


----------



## bebedee03 (Mar 26, 2007)

Hi detroitdiva,

My natural hair tends to be on the dry side as well, so I do regular conditioner washes with conditioners that don't contain any "cones", like Suave Naturals and VO5, usually daily unless my hair is in a protective style. I shampoo 2x a month with Creme of Nature Moisturizing Detangling Shampoo, which doesn't contain any harsh sulfates that tend to strip the hair. My hair has been heavenly since then.

I used to use BB Moisturizing Growth Lotion, but they recently changed the formula or something, because all of the stores that carry it now have one with mineral oil in their formulation. Mineral oil seals everything in as well as out, so adequate moisture isn't able to get into your hair shaft and leads to dryness. Over the past few weeks, I have been using a mixture of castor oil (CHEAP!) with a little bit of Hot 6 or Ginseng Miracle oil (for a better scent than the castor!) on my sopping wet hair right out of the shower. My hair stays moisturized all day long. Sometimes I add a little Oyin Shine &amp; Define Serum to the oil because it adds some shine and smells great. If you use any of these products, be sure to clarify 1-2x a month. I use 1 tbsp baking soda in 2 c warm water and pour it over my hair in the shower, wash my body then rinse my hair thoroughly before putting in my conditioner.

The only heat that I put on my hair is low-heat hair from my blow dryer to diffuse some of the excess moisture that comes from styling the hair soaking wet. 3-5 minutes, tops.

Drinking water, eating right and maybe even adding a multivitamin to your diet is important also. Hope this helps......

Originally Posted by *speerrituall1* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Your hair looks great, very healthy! You are gonna luv the things that you can do with natural hair. Many of my friends are envious but don't have the nerve to try it. Two sites that may interest you:

naani.com - A New Era in African Hair

Miss Jessie's

It's been a while since I've been on the board, so I'm just seeing this...thanks so much!!! Yes, I have changed up the routine a little bit....see my post above. I've alos found that I can use the water pressure from my showerhead to do a lot of the detangling for me, so life is pretty good right now







I LOOOOVE the naani.com site. I want to try a couple of their products, but I'm trying not to spend money right now. My castor oil and shealoe butter do me just fine and work with my budget!


----------



## monniej (Mar 27, 2007)

ladies, i'm a back slider! i couldn't take it any longer and broke down this weekend! i put in a texturizer and my hair screamed "hallelujah"! the texture had become pretty unmanagable and i couldn't stop the shedding. i went for close to a year without one, so i don't feel too bad. i have to admit that my hair seems much happier now and i have alot less hair in my drain everyday!


----------



## Aprill (Mar 27, 2007)

Originally Posted by *monniej* /img/forum/go_quote.gif ladies, i'm a back slider! i couldn't take it any longer and broke down this weekend! i put in a texturizer and my hair screamed "hallelujah"! the texture had become pretty unmanagable and i couldn't stop the shedding. i went for close to a year without one, so i don't feel too bad. i have to admit that my hair seems much happier now and i have alot less hair in my drain everyday! I wish I could go a year. I dont have the spine for it


----------



## monniej (Mar 27, 2007)

Originally Posted by *detroitdiva* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Hey Ladies...I'm a transitioner of a few months now and I can't seem to find a regimen that works for my hair texture. I guess you could call me a 4b. My hair is so dry and is shedding a lot ...what am i doing wrong? 
I wash &amp; condition my hair 1x a week with Pantene Pro V - Women Of Color Line

I dont oil my scalp but i put either Africa's Best Herbal Oil, Elasta QP Recovery or BB Moisturizing Growth Lotion on my hair everyday (well almost everyday)

I dont use heat much at all (I press hair 1x a month)

Is it that I don't drink enough water? Is it that I may have hard water? What are some likely reasons?

i feel your pain, my sister! maybe conditioning more often would help some. i like queen helene cholestorol conditioner and the old fashion heat cap! i also like taking gnc hair, skin and nail supplements.


----------



## hamira (Mar 27, 2007)

Originally Posted by *monniej* /img/forum/go_quote.gif ladies, HELP! i going through a really rough patch with my hair right now. i want to texturize it so badly! my roots are getting pretty tight, but not what i'd call unmanagable, just puffy! lmao~ i just wanted to vent a little bit! i have absolutely no intention of putting another perm in my hair! any suggestions of ways to work through this stage? i'm open! Try using castor oil on the damp hair. It will make it softer and more managable. Take it easy, and if you use too much, just wash it out and start over or better yet give it a day or two and your hair will absorb it all.


----------



## LipglossQueen (Mar 27, 2007)

Co-sign on the castor oil, that's like a wonder oil, sometimes I consider texturing not all my hair just like the back but I haven't given in yet because I know that might mean tweaking my regime slightly and I can't be bothered!


----------



## dainty39gm (Apr 3, 2007)

Originally Posted by *Oh_no_not_this_* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I use suave and apply coconut oil every other day Hi,I just recently purchased a big tub of coconut oil and was wondering how I can incorporate this oil more into my routine. How do you use it every other day? Do u apply it to your scalp, add it to your conditioners, or do u use it in everything? I'd really appreciate any advise you give me. Thanx


----------



## alicia8406 (Apr 10, 2007)

Originally Posted by *dainty39gm* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Hi,I just recently purchased a big tub of coconut oil and was wondering how I can incorporate this oil more into my routine. How do you use it every other day? Do u apply it to your scalp, add it to your conditioners, or do u use it in everything? I'd really appreciate any advise you give me. Thanx

I just rediscovered this thread and wanted to add my regimen!
I've been transitioning to natural since July 2006 when I cut my color damaged armpit length hair to about ear length. I have super thick 3b hair that is about shoulder length now, so I've been trying to perfect a hair care method that allows me to control this transitioning mane!

So far, this is what I've been doing:


Pre-poo once weekly the night before wash day. I use a mixture of *Suave Milk &amp; Honey conditioner*, *EVOO*, *Amla Oil*, and *Coconut Oil*. 
After leaving the pre-poo in over night, I wash with *Optimum Super Protecting Shampoo.*

I deep condition with a mixture of *Dove Repairing Treatment Therapy* and *ApHogee Intensive Keratin Reconstructor*. 
I leave the conditioner in under a plastic cap for at least 2 hours. When I rinse it out, this is the only time I comb my hair, which is only to detangle my curls under running water. I use a wide tooth shower comb. 
I squeeze dry and don't towel dry (my remaining relaxed ends are brittle, so I cut back on the extra manipulation). 
In sections, I spray on *Hawaiian Silky Miracle Worker 14 in 1 Moisturizer* and seal in with some *Wild Growth Oil*. I rub a little more *coconut oil* on my ends to make them really smooth. 
I use a protective style and let my hair airdry (no more blow-drying). I've done everything from twistouts, plaits, and just plain slicking it back and drying in a tucked under bun. At the moment, I'm doing bantu knots, so hopefully they'll turn out okay.
I'm really loving my natural hair, even though it can be a little hard to manage at times. I'm going to start implementing a few new products into the mix, including Miss Key 10 en 1 and Silicon Mix as a deep conditioner (I'm running out of my Dove) and Star Lacio Lacio as a leave-in (the only piece missing from the mix). I'm also going to invest in a really nice FHI flat iron for the days that I want to go straight. I'm really trying to get my hair as healthy as possible and also get my length back (I'm shooting for brastrap to midback in 2008)!


----------



## LipglossQueen (Apr 11, 2007)

Originally Posted by *dainty39gm* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Hi,I just recently purchased a big tub of coconut oil and was wondering how I can incorporate this oil more into my routine. How do you use it every other day? Do u apply it to your scalp, add it to your conditioners, or do u use it in everything? I'd really appreciate any advise you give me. Thanx

When I use coconut oil I just use it in my hair daily or on damp hair, I guess you could say I use it on my scalp (I use Vatika oil which is a coconut based oil) but I've never tried it mixed with a conditioner.


----------



## bebedee03 (Apr 13, 2007)

Originally Posted by *dainty39gm* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Hi,I just recently purchased a big tub of coconut oil and was wondering how I can incorporate this oil more into my routine. How do you use it every other day? Do u apply it to your scalp, add it to your conditioners, or do u use it in everything? I'd really appreciate any advise you give me. Thanx

I have used my virgin coconut oil a few different ways:- On damp hair right after a wash to seal in the moisture

- On my water-misted hair with a plastic cap to "marinate" overnight (I just rinse out)

- Melted with shea butter and Vitamin E oil - cool and use as a scalp soother

- On my skin after dabbing with my bath towel out of the shower (very moisturized w/o feeling all greased up) - it smells so yummy too. Really good for elbows, knees, and feet.

I have used a couple of the cheaper coconut oils in the grocery store (LouAna and an East Indian brand). They're OK, but I find that the virgin coconut oil melts easier, smells best and doesn't feel waxy, so that's my personal preference. HTH....


----------



## earthtonez (Apr 13, 2007)

For all the naturally coily/kinky sisters...you can visit my hair album before it closes to get some tips on styling and such. I have a lot of pictures and documentation. I'm all for the perm-free girls.

For NP -- All about hair | V.Merie | Fotki.com


----------



## LipglossQueen (Apr 13, 2007)

Originally Posted by *bebedee03* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I have used a couple of the cheaper coconut oils in the grocery store (LouAna and an East Indian brand). They're OK, but I find that the virgin coconut oil melts easier, smells best and doesn't feel waxy, so that's my personal preference. HTH.... I agree thier's nothing like the purest stuff, infact when I first tried the regular stuff from an Indian store I didn't like it, I'm so glad I found the Extra Virgin version.


----------



## Ga_CUTIE0214 (Apr 16, 2007)

Hello all. Thought I'd join in and add my regimen as well:

*Hot oil treatment with coconut oil every other week.

*Shampoo once a week with either NTM shampoo or Pantene Relaxed and Natural Breakage Defense Shampoo(also use Elasta QP Scalp Stimulating Shampoo when my scalp gets itchy)

*Apply a rinse every 2 weeks after shampooing

*Condition with NTM Daily Deep Conditioner or Pantene Relaxed and Natural Breakage Defense Conditoner

*Saturate damp hair with Dove Replenishing Leave In Mist, followed by Garnier Sleek and Shine Serum

*Blowdry on low heat(only my roots; let my ends airdry)

*Moistuized ends with NTM Silk Touch Leave In

*I also take Centrum and GNC ULTRANOURISHAIR vitamins.

*Relax every 10 weeks with Motions Herbal Realxer in Mild.

I am relaxed and my current length is Armpit Length, about 2-3 inches from Brastrap length. Hoping to get there by my birthday in August.


----------



## LipglossQueen (Apr 16, 2007)

Boot Curl Creme + Denman D3=


----------



## alicia8406 (Apr 18, 2007)

Originally Posted by *Ga_CUTIE0214* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Hello all. Thought I'd join in and add my regimen as well:
*Hot oil treatment with coconut oil every other week.

*Shampoo once a week with either NTM shampoo or Pantene Relaxed and Natural Breakage Defense Shampoo(also use Elasta QP Scalp Stimulating Shampoo when my scalp gets itchy)

*Apply a rinse every 2 weeks after shampooing

*Condition with NTM Daily Deep Conditioner or Pantene Relaxed and Natural Breakage Defense Conditoner

*Saturate damp hair with Dove Replenishing Leave In Mist, followed by Garnier Sleek and Shine Serum

*Blowdry on low heat(only my roots; let my ends airdry)

*Moistuized ends with NTM Silk Touch Leave In

*I also take Centrum and GNC ULTRANOURISHAIR vitamins.

*Relax every 10 weeks with Motions Herbal Realxer in Mild.

I am relaxed and my current length is Armpit Length, about 2-3 inches from Brastrap length. Hoping to get there by my birthday in August.

I see that you use a lot of NTM products....how are they? I've heard some good things about them, and I'm looking into investing in their leave-in. Is it worth it, especially for air-drying?


----------



## cinnamingirl (Apr 18, 2007)

Originally Posted by *LipglossQueen* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Mac-whore, which cholesterol did you use?
I only use a curl activator if I want to wear my hair curly...it's curly when wet but dries afro-ey so to keep the curls I would use activator.

what activator do u use .....


----------



## frazerti (Apr 19, 2007)

miss jessies curley buttercreme or curley pudding it the buttercreme cost 58 and the curley pudding cost 38 you can buy it at rickeys or go to Miss Jessies - before/afters1 trust me this stuff is awsome and thats all I use aside from deep conditioners and relaxed natural pantene most important oil sheen. always use hood dryers never bloedryers except with diffusers

Originally Posted by *dbrown82* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I wash my hair every day with dominican hair products. My hair strand is fine, but its dense( makes it appear thick). I've been growing my hair out for a year now, and i'm just trying to get it back to my waist. Dominican hair products are my best friend, and denman brush.
Here are some pictures....

cannot front on dominican products I use those too it helps because my hair is not that tightly coiled its like krinkle-curly and the back is indian curly so it helps my hair alot.


----------



## LipglossQueen (Apr 19, 2007)

Originally Posted by *cinnamingirl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif what activator do u use .....






I think it was StaSofrFro but I hear that Care Free Curl Gold is good too, as long as you get the lotion in a bottle and not the spray you should be fine!


----------



## bebedee03 (Apr 20, 2007)

Worlds of Curls Gel Activator is good also. It has aloe vera gel which is a natural humectant. I add a little castor oil to the gel activator to seal in the moisture.


----------



## Ga_CUTIE0214 (Apr 20, 2007)

Alicia8406, personally,I love NTM products. The leave in has been a staple of mine for about a year. It hasn't failed me yet, so I'm sticking with it! I also love the shampoo, and adore the hair mask. My hair always comes out super soft and moisturized when I use these products. Hope that helps.......oh and I haven't airdried my whole head before so I'm not sure how it would work but I'm guessing it would work just as well because the directions on the bottle says to use it on wet hair. I just prefer it on dry hair.


----------



## alicia8406 (May 12, 2007)

Originally Posted by *Ga_CUTIE0214* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Alicia8406, personally,I love NTM products. The leave in has been a staple of mine for about a year. It hasn't failed me yet, so I'm sticking with it! I also love the shampoo, and adore the hair mask. My hair always comes out super soft and moisturized when I use these products. Hope that helps.......oh and I haven't airdried my whole head before so I'm not sure how it would work but I'm guessing it would work just as well because the directions on the bottle says to use it on wet hair. I just prefer it on dry hair. Cool, thanks! The line is on sale at Walgreens this week, I think I'll go ahead and try some!


----------



## monniej (May 15, 2007)

i'm currently using dark and lovely naturally chamomille moisturizer and ouidad moisture gel. my hair feels really soft and managable, but not as shiney as is would like. any suggestions? btw, i stopped using my hair oil because it was making my scalp itchy. i guess the moisturizer should be enough.


----------



## xEdenx (May 16, 2007)

i just wash and condition with tresemme every day...my hair is curly but fine at the same time..if ur really curious there is a pic in my prof lol!


----------



## monniej (May 16, 2007)

Originally Posted by *xEdenx* /img/forum/go_quote.gif i just wash and condition with tresemme every day...my hair is curly but fine at the same time..if ur really curious there is a pic in my prof lol! my hair is very similar to yours, just a bit thicker. i condition daily with pantene relaxed and natural for women of color. i did color my hair to cover some of the gray that's taking over and it seems much shinier. i used a rinse, clairol natural instincts in rosewood.


----------



## bebedee03 (Dec 2, 2007)

Originally Posted by *bebedee03* /img/forum/go_quote.gif No problem girl.....I didn't mention in my last post that I finally did the "big chop" on December 2 - woo hoo!!! Love it and wish I'd done it sooner.

Here are my pics:

Public Home | Bebedee03 | Fotki.com

Password: mynaps#1

I know it's been a minute, but I have several updates. No password is required anymore. My hair has grown like a weed this year. I also have color (Matrix's 5CG - Copper Gold)
Tomorrow is my first "nappy-versary"



, so in a little while I'll post more pics. I



my hurr!!!!!!


----------



## enyadoresme (Dec 2, 2007)

i always keep my hair braided lol it is too much of a hassle when it's out...between breakage and styling i've decided that braiding it and having a weave is the way to go

when i do take my hair out of the braids it's to perm it (since my hair is currently permed) and to deep condition it

and i use olive oil on my scalp periodically and trim my hair every 6 months or so


----------



## carnivalbaby (Dec 3, 2007)

Products:

CON shampoo

ORS Hair Mayo

ORS Hair Replenishing Conditioner

ORS Aloe Shampoo

ORS Olive Oil Shampoo

V05 conditioner

Garnier Fructis Sleek and shine conditioner

coconut oil, olive oil &amp; castor oil mixed

Optimum Hi Protech Reconstructor

Infusium leave-in

Regime:

Wash weekly with CON shampoo and deep condition with ORS Hair Mayo and apply Infusium leave-in to wet hair

Wash once or twice during the week with V05 conditioner or Garnier Fructis conditioner

Moisturize my hair on days I was with ORS Olive Oil moisturizer and apply a light coating of my oil mixture over it

Clarify once per month with ORS Aloe Shampoo and deep condition with ORS Replenshing conditioner

Do a protein reconstrutor once every 6-8 weeks

My only hair issue is that I have thin hair. I'm learning to come to terms with it though.


----------



## monniej (Dec 3, 2007)

Originally Posted by *monniej* /img/forum/go_quote.gif out - pantene shampoo for wocin - dark &amp; lovely naturally peppermint and only a tiny bit! (pretty much no poo process for me now days!)

out - pantene conditioner for woc

in - herbal essences rose hips and jojoba conditioner

out - dark and lovely honey hairdress. broke me out! way too oily!

in - big bad d's glass curling creme

john frieda products are now used for spot treatments, not on my entire head (it was contributing to my product overload!).

ok, so i tried this regime for two weeks or so, and it didn't really give my the results i wanted. until i find something amazing i going old school!
shampoo - dark &amp; lovely naturally peppermint

conditioner - pantene prov woc/herbal essense rose hips &amp; jojoba/ojon

deep conditioning - queen helene cholesterol

moisturizer - dark &amp; lovely naturally chamomile

frizz control - john frieda silicone gel &amp; secret weapon


----------



## MsStephanie (Mar 6, 2008)

Hi



ladies I haven't been on here for a long time! I just wanted to jump in and join the conversation. I am now completely natural. I attempted to go natural 3 times and because I just didn't know how to deal with my hair I gave up and put a relaxer back into my hair. I grew it out to brastrap length and then allowed my friend-who just graduated from cosmo. school- to do it. The first touch up she used so much heat my hair broke severly, then the second touch up my hair came out in clumps



while she was washing it out. Thank God my hair and scalp weren't permanently damaged! So I decided to go natural, I researched the web and and books and got some what comfortable with a regimen. I laugh because I use to get murdered for getting my hair wet as a child and low and behold that is the thing my hair loves.... water...lots of it! Now I'm dealing with the when are you going to press it...blah blah blah. I feel so good just letting it do its own thing. I get so many complements and everyone likes it-even though they want to know when am I going to press it! My goal is to get to know my hair and to make it as healthy as possible.

I can't wait to have a big puff!





I have type 4a hair with a bit of 4b and about five or more oddly placed 3c lol!

Currently my hair likes Panteen hydra curls after co washing with it I use Paul Mitchell leave in, spray 4 or 5 pumps of scurl no drip to my hand and the Fantasia IC gel the dark blue one-when I do a wash and go. And if I remembr I oil with castor oil or Wild Growth oil.

When I just goin' with the fro...I spray water all over it and then about 3 pumps to my hand of scurl no drip, a dab or so of proclaim activator gel...and fluff and but a scarf headband on. It makes a different culy look than my wash and go...


----------



## tfigueroa (Mar 7, 2008)

hey MsStephanie i get that whole when r u gonna press/ relax ur hair too! but i dont care because im currently have a cool ,punky, messed up twist out and it looks great. if u ever get frustrated with ur hair just wrap it up and put a hat over it and dont even look at it until u actually start to miss ur hair. well at least thats what i do! its a good time to also shop around or make ur own earrings n accessories;thats my saving grace. GL! and dont forget how beautiful ur hair is.


----------



## MsStephanie (Mar 7, 2008)

Originally Posted by *tfigueroa* /img/forum/go_quote.gif hey MsStephanie i get that whole when r u gonna press/ relax ur hair too! but i dont care because im currently have a cool ,punky, messed up twist out and it looks great. if u ever get frustrated with ur hair just wrap it up and put a hat over it and dont even look at it until u actually start to miss ur hair. well at least thats what i do! its a good time to also shop around or make ur own earrings n accessories;thats my saving grace. GL! and dont forget how beautiful ur hair is.



I have bought so many scarves, necklace and earrings in the last 3 months its not funny! And lipgloss to go with them!



Its hard to find hats I have one that I love.

Yeah when I get bored or fustrated I plan to get it braided.


----------



## monniej (Mar 7, 2008)

Originally Posted by *MsStephanie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Hi



ladies I haven't been on here for a long time! I just wanted to jump in and join the conversation. I am now completely natural. I attempted to go natural 3 times and because I just didn't know how to deal with my hair I gave up and put a relaxer back into my hair. I grew it out to brastrap length and then allowed my friend-who just graduated from cosmo. school- to do it. The first touch up she used so much heat my hair broke severly, then the second touch up my hair came out in clumps



while she was washing it out. Thank God my hair and scalp weren't permanently damaged! So I decided to go natural, I researched the web and and books and got some what comfortable with a regimen. I laugh because I use to get murdered for getting my hair wet as a child and low and behold that is the thing my hair loves.... water...lots of it! Now I'm dealing with the when are you going to press it...blah blah blah. I feel so good just letting it do its own thing. I get so many complements and everyone likes it-even though they want to know when am I going to press it! My goal is to get to know my hair and to make it as healthy as possible. I can't wait to have a big puff!





I have type 4a hair with a bit of 4b and about five or more oddly placed 3c lol!

Currently my hair likes Panteen hydra curls after co washing with it I use Paul Mitchell leave in, spray 4 or 5 pumps of scurl no drip to my hand and the Fantasia IC gel the dark blue one-when I do a wash and go. And if I remembr I oil with castor oil or Wild Growth oil.

When I just goin' with the fro...I spray water all over it and then about 3 pumps to my hand of scurl no drip, a dab or so of proclaim activator gel...and fluff and but a scarf headband on. It makes a different culy look than my wash and go...

i just love your pic! you look so happy and that's what i love most about this liberation from hair worries! congrats and keep us posted about how things are going! there's another thread about african american hair that would might find helpful as well! 
https://forum.makeuptalk.com/f13...air-62806.html


----------



## SweetLatina (Mar 7, 2008)

Originally Posted by *Teresamachado* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Holy sh*t I haven't heard of MISS KEY for a looooog time I remember the TV commercials......
Iâ€™m Dominican lol. I got to tell you Dominican hair products are great!

Teresamachado you have gorgeous looking hair. What is your secret?

Hello ladies, I'm new to the hair forum. My routine is wash hair and deep condition 1 a week. I use Tressame moisturizing shampoo and conditioner. As for the deep conditioner I use Queen Helena and run a wide tooth comb through my hair to get the knots and tangles out. I usually relax my hair every 3 to 6 months because I have very thick hair. I also use EVOO spray sheen and rub Suave daily hair leave in to keep it soft. I don't blow dry my hair so I let it air dry and then flat iron it. Usually flat iron it once a month because it takes about 1 hour and some change to straighten it out. I wear my hair up in a pony tail because I don't have time to fool with my hair due to having to care for my 18 month old daughter. I'm always looking to try new better products.

Ladies,

I've been hearing alot about Miss Key 10 en 1 and Silicon Mix. What would you recommend? I don't want to spend alot of money on both brands. My hair is dry and needs moisterizing....my hair is like a sponge lol! Always looking for good shampoos/conditioners etc. I just relaxed my hair 2 1/2 weeks ago.


----------



## monniej (Mar 8, 2008)

i'm pretty much using the no poo method and moisturizing day. if i do use shampoo at all it's once a month to clarify. i started using my ojon deep conditioner again to get some extra time before i texturize. when i first used it my hair was limp, but now it does a great job of controlling frizzies. i may be able to go another few weeks without too much shedding.


----------



## MsStephanie (Mar 9, 2008)

Originally Posted by *monniej* /img/forum/go_quote.gif i just love your pic! you look so happy and that's what i love most about this liberation from hair worries! congrats and keep us posted about how things are going! there's another thread about african american hair that would might find helpful as well! 
https://forum.makeuptalk.com/f13...air-62806.html

It is libertating! Makes you feel so free! Thanks for the comment!


----------



## emih19 (Mar 10, 2008)

heyhey monie...whats up?

i tried two products and been consistent with my regimen and this worked of really well.

shampoo once a week with ors aloe shampoo and ors replenishing deep conditioner.

i always prepoo with oil (vatika oil adding castor oil when wanted)

and when done using the leave in from Shescentit.com/Home and the shea butter for my ends....my hair has thrived so much and im in love with the products.

unfortunately she doesnt ship anymore international so im on the search for another good leavein so im trying claudie's leave in.


----------



## monniej (Mar 10, 2008)

Originally Posted by *emih19* /img/forum/go_quote.gif heyhey monie...whats up?i tried two products and been consistent with my regimen and this worked of really well.

shampoo once a week with ors aloe shampoo and ors replenishing deep conditioner.

i always prepoo with oil (vatika oil adding castor oil when wanted)

and when done using the leave in from Shescentit.com/Home and the shea butter for my ends....my hair has thrived so much and im in love with the products.

unfortunately she doesnt ship anymore international so im on the search for another good leavein so im trying claudie's leave in.

hey miss emih19! doin' good and how are you? there are quite a few ladies using the ors products. i know carnivalbaby is for sure. i keep hearing about the castor oil and think i might try adding that to my deep conditioning sessions weekly. 
this weekend i gave my hair a treat and made a paste with pantene prov, queen helene, burts bees grapefruit and sugar beet, and ojon. i slathered the paste all over, concentrating on the ends and sat under the heat cap for about 30 minutes. rinsed and platted my hair to clip my ends. i left it platted all day sunday. today it feels amazing, strong and shiney. i'm hoping i can avoid texturizing for at least another month. i'll keep you posted. tell me more about claudie's leave in! i'm still searching for a good one.


----------



## Nox (Mar 11, 2008)

OMG you guys, I started using shampoo again, and I totally regret it. I cleaned out one of my bathroom cabinets, and I decided to use up a nearly-empty bottle of old shampoo my husband used to use. It had cones, sulfates and every other unmentionable in it's full glory.

Let me tell you, my scalp went wild with the itchies. So of course I scratched myself up, loosing both hair and skin, now I've got scabs.



And flakes that didn't used to be a problem before. Sorry, TMI, I know. I'm just so mad at myself for going back to that when there was nothing wrong with my CO-wash routine.

Do you have any suggestions as to what I can use to soothe this poor scalp of mine while it heals? Aloe vera did not help, nor did tea tree oil.


----------



## monniej (Mar 11, 2008)

you know, maybe one of grace's coconut oil treatments might do the trick. they say it does great things for the hair &amp; scalp! i've never tried it but i does sound like it would feel &amp; smell amazing!

here's the shortcut to the coconut oil thread. they have some really good tips about using it on the hair.

https://forum.makeuptalk.com/f12...ht=coconut+oil

well, i just went out on my lunch hour and picked up my coconut oil. it smells so good i could eat it right now! i'll be posting on the results after i deep condition this weekend! the one i purchased was harvest bay organic extra virgin coconut oil.

Natural Foods Merchandiser - November 2007


----------



## Nox (Mar 11, 2008)

^ Thanks Monnie,

In fact I just received my Vatika coconut oil today, but I think I will also go get the unrefined version at a local ethnic market.


----------



## LipglossQueen (Mar 12, 2008)

^^^Definately go for it! I've use Parachute Coconut Oil, Extra Virgin Coconut Oil, Pure Coconut Oil and Vatika Oil and out of all the them the Virgin was the best...it was the lightest and had the nicest smell, I will say that I did like the Parachute version for pre-poos as it's heavier and the Vatika makes my scalp tingle but I decided to cut back and just use VCO. HTH!


----------



## monniej (Mar 12, 2008)

well, i couldn't wait until the weekend, being a product junkie and all. i used it this morning in the shower with my regular conditioner and i must say i'm super pleased! no frizzies, flyaways and my ends look and feel great. this one is definitley a keeper! thanks for the rec ladies!


----------



## monniej (Mar 17, 2008)

well, by going through these threads i've discovered that i texturized some time around mid january. now it's mid march and i thinking about doing it again. not good. i mean it's good to have it growing so quickly, but bad that i want to do it so soon. i'm going to hold out this time. my goal is at least mid-april and possibly never if i can find keep my paste working! post anything you think will help. i'm open to all suggestions! thanks in advance!


----------



## nappygurl (Mar 29, 2008)

Accelhairation Stimulating Scalp Elixir is an all natural scalp oil that's really good for growth and dandruff. I've been using it for a couple of weeks and am very pleased with my results. I found it on this site called motowngirl.com. I think the site for the oil is superiorlengths.ws


----------



## yourleoqueen (Jul 31, 2008)

Get yourselves some honey ladies. Add it to whatever con your using and whoa! It can lighten hair, so if you don't want that microwave the con for about 10 seconds. Moistres mama!

And why is it that even when I *KNOW* what products work well for my hair I continue to buy stuff? I have staples that work very well for me, but as soon as I go into a store any store, I make a B-line for the haircare products. I need a 24 step program. 12 just wouldn't do the job.


----------



## monniej (Jul 31, 2008)

Originally Posted by *yourleoqueen* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Get yourselves some honey ladies. Add it to whatever con your using and whoa! It can lighten hair, so if you don't want that microwave the con for about 10 seconds. Moistres mama!
And why is it that even when I *KNOW* what products work well for my hair I continue to buy stuff? I have staples that work very well for me, but as soon as I go into a store any store, I make a B-line for the haircare products. I need a 24 step program. 12 just wouldn't do the job.

i hear you! i'm a bit of a product junky myself. thanks for the tip!


----------



## reesesilverstar (Jul 31, 2008)

Hmmm...I have locs, so I dunno how useful this would be, but

My regimen:

Nexxus Therappe Shampoo &amp; Humectante conditioner

Nexxus Humectante leave in conditioner

Suave Clarifying Shampoo &amp; conditioner

Apple cider vinegar (deep clarifier)

Baking soda (neutralize the acid?)

Glycerine mixed in with

LOTS of distilled water and

Oils: olive, jojoba, rosemary, coconut

I bought a boar bristle brush, and I like how it made my locs a lil more fuzzy so they look a lil bit fuller

I'm trying to get that silky loc look... Still a work in progress, lol!


----------



## yourleoqueen (Aug 1, 2008)

Very helpful! Alot of products and techniques that work for locs work well for both relaxed and natural hair. We all need moisture, right?


----------



## monniej (Aug 4, 2008)

moisture seems to be the key no matter the style! the more i moisturize and condition the better my hair behaves.

Originally Posted by *monniej* /img/forum/go_quote.gif well, in light of my recent melt down i decided to be even more brave and go without my trusty cones today! i really need to make myself be ok with the true texture of my hair without the texturizer. the silicone gel i use was making my hair feel sleek and somewhat stiff on the ends, but not much help on the roots. i must say that i love my hair today! soft and touchable with a lot of freedom and movement! i think i could really get use to this and love it! "cones? i don't need no stinking cones!" lmao~ so, i'm posting my regime for today. with me, who knows? i could change it all tomorrow!

rinse and condition with pantene pro v for women of color

pat excess water from hair

big bad d's stretch cream as a leave in

naturally honey hairdress

naturally chamomile moisturizer

ouidad moisture gel

ha! what a wuss i am! i just can't take it when my roots get puffy. makes me feel and look like a helmet head! lol~ dark and lovely naturally texturizer to the rescue! 
i checked out my regimine from february and i'm pretty much using the same products. i did switch the order and it seems to be working well! my hair is fast approaching bra strap length when wet. no shedding, no breakage!

still love my pantene woc daily (i leave a bit in because it works much better than any leave-in i've tried.)

naturally chamomile moisturizer

ors olive oil polisher (for shine)

john frieda silicone gel

ouidad moisture gel

big bad d's glass creme


----------



## yourleoqueen (Aug 4, 2008)

You tex'd? Welcome back to the dark side. lol


----------



## monniej (Aug 5, 2008)

Originally Posted by *yourleoqueen* /img/forum/go_quote.gif You tex'd? Welcome back to the dark side. lol yes i did. i know, i'm a back slider! lol~ girl, once those roots start puffing up it's like my head is suffocating! i couldn't take it another minute. i was sitting on my sofa sunday and jumped up and announced i was going to the beauty supply! i must admit that i feel much better now! just call me darth monnie! lol~


----------



## lavenderpink (Aug 24, 2008)

Originally Posted by *LOVECHIC* /img/forum/go_quote.gif *Just thought I'd start a thread to discuss our hair issues. What products are you Ladies currently using, what's your hair regimens, and do you have any hair woes???*
*current products: ( I rotate my products weekly)*

*Aveda Shampure shampoo*

*Neutrogena Anti-residue Shampoo*

*Cream of Nature Shampoo*

*Deep Brillance Shampoo*

*I use Dominican Conditioners*

*Moisturizing hair gel to smooth my hair*

*Paul Mitchells -The Detangeling conditioner*

*Neutrogena Triple moisture shining hair serum*

*My regimen is to wash/Deep condition my hair every 2 to 3 days.*

*I try to limit applying heat to my hair. I usually air dry or sit under my hooded dryer. I use my ceramic flat Iron about every 3 months, cause I never wear my hair down. It's too time-consuming.*

*My hair woes are that my hair is sooo fragile, so I really do have to treat it like an antique piece of lace at all times.*

HAS ANYONE HERE TRIED "WEN" HAIR CARE PRODUCTS? THIS FOR SURE WILL IMPROVE YOUR HAIR FROM THINNING AS WELL AS FLAKES, I USE THAT CU***BER ALOE OF "WEN" AND IT HAS DRAMATICALLY IMPROVED MY HAIR, CHECK OUT THERE WEB SITES: Chaz Dean WEN ORDERING WEB SITE


----------



## monniej (Aug 25, 2008)

Originally Posted by *lavenderpink* /img/forum/go_quote.gif HAS ANYONE HERE TRIED "WEN" HAIR CARE PRODUCTS? THIS FOR SURE WILL IMPROVE YOUR HAIR FROM THINNING AS WELL AS FLAKES, I USE THAT CU***BER ALOE OF "WEN" AND IT HAS DRAMATICALLY IMPROVED MY HAIR, CHECK OUT THERE WEB SITES: Chaz Dean WEN ORDERING WEB SITE i've never tried them, but i have seen posts and threads about them. the recs seem pretty good. i was very encouraged by the process he shares on his site. it's exactly the process i use currently, but his prices are a bit steep. it does seem like co washing is becoming quite popular.


----------



## lavenderpink (Aug 26, 2008)

Yup, I see that also, I feel co-washing is great for winter, and or when your hair needs more moisture, i only use wen like once a month due to the pricey prices he has on his products, but I love that cu***ber aloe one, and that aloe cu***ber styling creme, its not oily and not greasy in feel, so light, but Cant be buying his products all the time, I wish he had a sale on his hair products.


----------



## monniej (Aug 27, 2008)

because i use a lot of conditioner i generally go with something that i can pick up in the drug store. i would like to splurge one day and try that sweet almond cleansing conditioner. does it do a good job of detangling? that's what i need most in a conditioner.


----------



## Alien8 (Sep 7, 2008)

I bought a book called Curly Girl by Lorraine Massey to learn how to take care of my type of hair. I stopped relaxing my hair in the early '90's. I wash my hair regularly with conditioner. I use the conditioner just like shampoo. I rarely ever use shampoo because it dries my hair out so bad.

I never ever put grease in my hair or on my scalp. It attracts dust and dirt and makes my scalp itch and my hair look dirty. I thoroughly soak my hair with water, drench it with conditioner then use a very wide toothed comb to comb my hair. I never used a brush or comb my hair when its dry.

I put conditioner and gel in my hair to hold the curls. I dont buy expensive products. Sometimes I texturize my hair but that's really rare.

All types of people ask me how do I get my hair so curly but my hair is naturally curly but I didnt know that until I followed the advice in Curly Girl.


----------



## BeautyBlvd (Sep 17, 2008)

I am currently following an Ayurvedic regimen. I DC weekly with Miss Keys 10 en 1 which is my favorite.

I love love love coconut oil

I try to stay away from heat as much as I can.


----------



## umraon (Sep 17, 2008)

I have curly hair and I colored it a lot. now I'm forced to stop because it was breaking. I don't use a special shampoo. the only thing I use is jojoba oil. I put it on my hair 1 hour before I wash it.


----------



## alicia8406 (Sep 29, 2008)

I'm having some hair issues! Well, I've been natural for about 8 months now and have had a very good experience so far. After a lot of trial and error, I think I've come up with a pretty good regimen for my curls. So, a few weeks ago I received a coupon for Ulta and decided to go ahead and splurge on the Sedu flat iron that I've wanted for a while, since it would be significantly discounted. I finally got around to using it last week and I LOVE how my straight hair looks and feels! I tell you, my hair never looked like this with a relaxer, probably because I finally learned how to care for my hair.

So, my problem now is that I'm becoming attached to the straight look again! After 10 years of having relaxed hair, I kinda got used to the overall look it gave me. And now with my hair straight again, I honestly feel like its more flattering. I'm not considering going back to the relaxer, but I am tempted to flat iron my frequently than I anticipated (like once every month or two). It's a lot more work than my wash-n-go's but I feel I look better. But I also know the damage that the heat can do






Hopefully this is just a phase. I really love my curls, but there's just something about my straight hair. Good thing about it is that luckily I can switch back and forth when I get bored!


----------



## yourleoqueen (Oct 4, 2008)

Be careful of heat damage. Have you thought about getting a wig for when you are craving straightness? There are some gorgeous (and affordable) lace fronts out there.

I may have to start e-stalking you Alicia, I love your avi!


----------



## empericalbeauty (Oct 5, 2008)

Originally Posted by *yourleoqueen* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Be careful of heat damage. Have you thought about getting a wig for when you are craving straightness? There are some gorgeous (and affordable) lace fronts out there. 
I may have to start e-stalking you Alicia, I love your avi!

I agree with you completely!!! I tell my natural and not natural friends that they need to be kind with the hair whenit comes to heat!


----------



## alicia8406 (Oct 15, 2008)

Originally Posted by *yourleoqueen* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Be careful of heat damage. Have you thought about getting a wig for when you are craving straightness? There are some gorgeous (and affordable) lace fronts out there. 
I may have to start e-stalking you Alicia, I love your avi!

Lol, thanks! And yeah, the heat damage is what has snapped me out of it. I have wanted a wig for quite some time, but have never gone through with it!


----------

